# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Porvoon paikallisliikenne

## Bussiterminaali

Porvoon paikallisliikenteessä kalustomuutoksia:

autot 45, 46 ja 47(Volvo B10M60, Wiima M302, 1-0-1, Allison, vm-82) ovat poistuneet ajosta. 

Lähilinjoilta Keravalta on siirretty Scania-Wiima Combeja(113, 146, 148 ja 149), Volvo B10M, Carrus City(101) ja viimeinen KA-väreissä oleva matala(27, HIE-585) Porvoon seudun lähi- ja paikallisliikenteeseen.

Ja Porvoon liikenteen viimeinen nivel-bussi joka jatkaa vieläkin urakkaansa Sköldvikin linjoilla. Tässä auto 41 Kevätkumpu kolmosessa aamulla lähdössä Kilpilahteen. Tämä auto tulee näillä näkymin jatkamaan tällä linjalla.

----------


## Resiina

> Ja Porvoon liikenteen viimeinen nivel-bussi joka jatkaa vieläkin urakkaansa Sköldvikin linjoilla. Tässä auto 41 Kevätkumpu kolmosessa aamulla lähdössä Kilpilahteen. Tämä auto tulee näillä näkymin jatkamaan tällä linjalla.


Auto 41 eli nivel on romutettu keväällä 2007

*Porvoon paikallisliikenne:*
Numerolinjoilla (1-6) hoidetaan paikallisliikennettä ja matkalipunhinta on km-taksan minimimaksu eli 6-km mukainen (2.70e).
Linja 1 Sairaala-Kevätkumpu-Tori-Näsi-Gammelbacka-Hamari
Linja 2 Huhutinen-Tori-Näsi-Gammelbacka-Hamari-Tolkkinen
Linja 3 Kevätkumpu 3-Tori-Näsi-Gammelbacka (Linjan 1 apulinja)
Linja 3A Tori-Ammattikoulu
Linja 5 Tori-Huhtinen-Kerkkoo
Linja 6 Tori-Haksi (Haksin seisake)

Numerolinja 2 on tulossa jonkinnäköinen reitin muutos Näsi/Gammelbacka suunnalla syysliikenteen alusta
Numerolinjojen kartta
linjoilla 2 5 on koululais ja työmatkaliikenteestä johtuvia erillaisia reitti variaatioita ja linja 1 käy kevätkumpu 3 silloin kun linja 3 ei liikennöi.
Sköldvikin suunnan linjoilla hoidetaan myös Porvoon keskustasta sinne päin suuntautuva paikallisliikenne, jonkin verran on myös sitä että eka ajetaan numerolinjana ja sitten jatketaankin jalostamolle ja päin vastoin.
Itäväylän suunnan liikenne hoituu osin Sköldvikin vuoroilla ja Helsinkiin menevillä vakiovuoroilla Hinthaaran-Anttila alueen joukkoliikenne on suurimmalta osin Porvoo-Nikkilä-... ja Pornaisten suunan vakiovuorojen varassa lisäksi on muutama koululaisvuoro jotka kiertelevät jonkin verran alueella. Joukkoliikenne porvoosta itäänpäin on pääosin vakiovuorojen varassa

Alueen suurin liikennöitsijä on Koiviston auto konserniin kuuluva Porvoon Liikenne
Noiden lisäksi Porvoossa on  palvelulinjoja joilla pääsee myös vähän syrjäisemmiltäkin paikoilta. Palvelulinjat kulkee nimellä Passeli ja liikennöinnistä vastaa Sopari Oy

----------


## Resiina

Nyt on tarkempia tietoja syksyn muutoksista
Porvoon paikallisliikenteeseen tehdään melkoisia muutoksia kun talviaikataulut astuvat voimaan elokuun puolissa välin. Suuri osa muutoksista tehdään asiakastoivomusten pohjilta. 

Linja 1 Kevätkumpu-Tori-Hamari: 
Reitti ei muutu. Vuorotarjonta lisääntyy, kun vuorotiheys muuttu nykyisestä 30 minuutin vuorovälistä 20:een. 

Linja 2 Huhtinen-Tori-Tolkkinen: 
Linjaa nopeutetaan noin viidellä minuutilla välillä Tori-Tolkkinen, kun vuoro ei enää aja Gammelbackan ja Hamarin kautta, vaan ajaa suoraan uutta Tolkkistentietä Haikkooseen. Vuoro ajetaan kahdesti tunnissa. 

Linja 3 Kevätkumpu-Tori-Gammelbacka 
Linja lakkautetaan. 

Linja 4 Kevätkumpu-Tori-Kuninkaanportti 
Uusi linja joka korvaa nykyisen linjan 6. Ajetaan kerran tunnissa. 

Linja 5 Kerkkoo-Tori-Gammelbacka-Eestinmäki-Kilpilahti 
Kerkkoon linja 5 ja Kilpilahden perusvuorot yhdistetään yhdeksi pitkäksi heilurilinjaksi. Vuoro kulkee kerran tunnissa.

----------


## Razer

> Linja 1 Kevätkumpu-Tori-Hamari: 
> Reitti ei muutu. Vuorotarjonta lisääntyy, kun vuorotiheys muuttu nykyisestä 30 minuutin vuorovälistä 20:een. 
> 
> Linja 2 Huhtinen-Tori-Tolkkinen: 
> Linjaa nopeutetaan noin viidellä minuutilla välillä Tori-Tolkkinen, kun vuoro ei enää aja Gammelbackan ja Hamarin kautta, vaan ajaa suoraan uutta Tolkkistentietä Haikkooseen. Vuoro ajetaan kahdesti tunnissa. 
> 
> Linja 3 Kevätkumpu-Tori-Gammelbacka 
> Linja lakkautetaan.


Erittäin järkeviä muutostoimia. Juuri eilen katselin kuinka tyhmästi kakkonen kiersi ja miten tyngältä kolmonen vaikutti  :Very Happy:  20 minuutin vuoroväli kuulostaa jo ihan aidolta kaupunkiliikenteeltä, että onnitteluni Porvooseen.

----------


## aki

Mm. IL uutisoi tänään verkkolehdessään bussin ja kuorma-auton törmäyksestä Porvoossa Kevätkummuntiellä, bussi ajautui törmäyksen voimasta päin viereisen sairaalan huoltorakennuksen seinää, paikallisliikenteen bussin etuosa vaurioitui melko pahasti mutta onneksi henkilövahingoilta vältyttiin. En oikein saanut kuvasta selville mikä auto voisi olla kyseessä mutta epäilisin sen olevan jokin ex lähilinjojen lahti 402, saa nähdä korjataanko tuota enää ajokuntoon.

----------


## killerpop

> En oikein saanut kuvasta selville mikä auto voisi olla kyseessä mutta epäilisin sen olevan jokin ex lähilinjojen lahti 402, saa nähdä korjataanko tuota enää ajokuntoon.


www.bbl.fi/artikel/1652/, tämän artikkelin kuvista selviää paremmin.

Porvoon Liikenne #26, Lahti 402 / Volvo B10B LE '97, ex Lähilinjat #38

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Herätellääs tätä ketjua vähän vaikka Porvoon paikkurissa ei juurikaan viime aikoina ole mitään uutta ja hirveän mullistavaa tapahtunut. Jotain kuitenkin...

 Kaksi Ruotsista käytettynä hankittua autoa on sijoitettu paikallisliikenteen ajosarjoihin. Toinen on linjan neljän vakioauto aamusarjassa arkisin ja toinen on myös linjalla neljä muutaman tunnin päivällä ja sen lisäksi liikkuu lähiliikennevuoroissa Porvoon alueella arkisin. Autot ovat matriisikilvitettyjä mitkä tuovat muuten paikka paikoin heikkoon linjakilvitykseen ja matkustajainformaatioon vähän parannusta ja selkeyttä.

 Lähilinjojen perua olevat viimeiset Wiima M310-koriset autot on poistettu ajosta. Kaksi Wiima M311-korisia autoja löytyy vielä liikenteestä joita myös tapaa silloin tällöin Porvoon numerolinjoiltakin. Pääosin Porvoon paikkuri hoidetaan neljällä matalalla Lahti 402:lla, neljällä puolimatalalla Lahti 402:lla, kuudella Carrus Cityllä, yhdellä Wiima K202:lla ja yhdellä Lahti 400:lla. Linjalla viisi yleensä on Delta Star 301:ä tai Lahti 431:ä.

 Porvoon kaupunki on yrittänyt kunnostautunua vähän joukkoliikenneasioiden hoidossa, uusia pysäkkejä on tehty, vanhoja pysäkkejä syvennyksineen on kunnostettu ja uusia katoksia asennettu eri puolille kaupunkia. Toki kaupungin linja-autopysäkeissä on paljon parantamisen varaa vielä tämänkin jälkeen, mm pysäkkimerkkejä puuttuu monilta pysäkeiltä, pysäkkien kunto totaalisen huono niin pysäkkisyvennyksen kuin jalkakäytävän kohdaltakin.

 Pieni lisä kaupungin sisällä vuorotarjontaan tuli kun alkusyksyllä aloittivat numeroidut moottoritievuorot. Linja 812 jatkaa linja-autoasemalta edelleen Haikon kartanolle Helsingistä tullessaan ja linja 813 jatkaa Kevätkumpu 3:een. Vastaavasti autot lähtevät em kaupunginosista Helsinkiin ja kiertävät linja-autoaseman kautta. Linjan 812 aloittaminen toi myös uusia reittikatuja joita pitkin ei ole aikaisemmin kulkenut mikään linja.

----------


## Alur

> Etelärannikolla vallitsee nyt lumen määrän suhteen lähes poikkeustila. Joukkoliikenne on yksi talven voittajista.
> 
> Viime vuoteen verrattuna paikallisliikenteen matkustajamäärä on noussut noin 20 prosenttia, kertoo Porvoon Liikenteen toimitusjohtaja Eero Huttunen.
> 
> Helsingin-busseissakin väkeä on ollut tavallista enemmän.


http://www.uusimaa.fi/Uutiset/Paivan...yt-matkustajia

Porvoo paikallisliikenteen syksyllä 2007 tehty uudistus täytti ja jopa ylitti odotuksensa. Nyt voitanee jo olla varmoja, että matkustajamäärälisäykset olivat pysyviä. Matkustajamäärä on kasvanut eri arvioiden mukaan noin 20 % reittien oikomisen ja selkeyttämisen myötä. Tänään lehdessä olleen uutisen mukaan marraskuu on ollut lumisateiden ansiosta vielä parempi kuukausi.

Porvoo - Helsinki välin matkustajamäärät ovat myös nousseet noin 20 % syksyllä 2009 tehdyn aikataulujen tasavälistämisen ja moottoritievuorojen tarjonnan lisäyksen myötä. Oma vaikutuksensa oli tietysti myös 2009 käyttöön otetulla Porvoo - Helsinki työmatkalipulla.

----------


## killerpop

Ja 2011 uudistukset vain jatkuvat, silloin tulee Porvoon Liikenteelle 5 uutta Kabus-matalalattiabussia (TC4A4) linjoille 1 ja 2.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Ja 2011 uudistukset vain jatkuvat, silloin tulee Porvoon Liikenteelle 5 uutta Kabus-matalalattiabussia (TC4A4) linjoille 1 ja 2.


Aika hyvin kun sijoituksetkin tiedossa jo  :Wink:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Aika hyvin kun sijoituksetkin tiedossa jo


Porvoossa on niin vähän linjoja ja liikennettä, että arvauksetkin ovat helppoja. :Smile:

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Porvoossa on niin vähän linjoja ja liikennettä, että arvauksetkin ovat helppoja.


Mulla on semmonen vahva fiilis että nämä eivät aja pelkästään linjoja 1 ja 2, niitä tullaan näkemään myös linjoilla 4, 5, 950, 953 ja varmasti lähialueen numerottomilla seutulinjoilla myös. Esim. Isnäs, Söderveckoski, Kilpilahden suunnan linjat ja ei mahdottomuus etteikö noita voisi näkyä Sipoossakin  :Wink:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Olettaisin, että Porvoossakin matalalattiabussi näkyy todennäköisemmin kaupungissa kuin maaseudulla.

Havaintojen mukaan Oulun seudulla Koskilinjat ajaa maaseutulinjat (Muhokselle, Ylikiiminkiin ja Hailuotoon)  korkealattiaisilla autoilla.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Olettaisin, että Porvoossakin matalalattiabussi näkyy todennäköisemmin kaupungissa kuin maaseudulla.
> 
> Havaintojen mukaan Oulun seudulla Koskilinjat ajaa maaseutulinjat (Muhokselle, Ylikiiminkiin ja Hailuotoon)  korkealattiaisilla autoilla.


Todennäköisimmin kyllä, Porvoossa kun vaan sattuu autojen suhteen menemään niin että mitä tahansa melkeinpä voi olla missä tahansa.

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon Liikenne harkitsee 2-linjan siirtoa kulkemaan Tarmolan kautta mm. uuden kauppakeskittymän vuoksi (K-market, Robin Hood, Lidl). Viisain kuvio olisi varmaan lenkki _Huhtinen - Teollisuustie - Asentajantie (Lidl) - Wittenberginkatu - Aleksanterinkatu - Tori_ , jolloin saataisiin ns. Velkalan aluelle lisää yhteyksiä.

----------


## Piirka

Porvoon talvikauden 2012-13 aikataulut ovat nettiintyneet. Ainoa muutos edellistalveen verrattuna näyttää olevan neloslinjan supistus: lähtö Torilta Haksiin klo 16.30 on lakkautettu.

----------


## Andelin

Niin, tai lyhennetty Kuninkaanporttiin. Eikös myös 7.05 Haksista ole aikaistettu 5 min?

----------


## Piirka

> Niin, tai lyhennetty Kuninkaanporttiin. Eikös myös 7.05 Haksista ole aikaistettu 5 min?


Jep, huomasin tuon lyhennyksen. Tuo aamun viiden minuutin aikaistuminen vilahti silmien ohi, vaikka yritin tiirailla pdf -tiedostoja tiheällä seulalla. Porvoossa on kuitenkin todella vähän muutoksia, kun vertaa mm. Kuopijoon ja Jyskylään.

----------


## tkp

Linja-autoliikenteen suosio on jatkanut kasvuaan Porvoossa, http://www.uusimaa.fi/artikkeli/1569...at-matkustajia

----------


## ultrix

> Linja-autoliikenteen suosio on jatkanut kasvuaan Porvoossa, http://www.uusimaa.fi/artikkeli/1569...at-matkustajia





> *Kaupungin tukeman joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärien kasvu* oli elokuussa vuositasolla jopa 12 prosenttia. Ero bussiyhtiön lukuihin selittyy siirtymillä lipputyyppien sisällä. *Joukkoliikennetukeen budjetissa varatut rahat eivät riitä.*


Nyt viimeistään sokea reettakin näkee, mikä nykymuotoisessa tukisysteemissä mättää. Sama ongelma olisi myös ns. yleisessä säännössä.

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon Liikenteellä uusi puolipitkä paikkuri tänään linjalla 4 - kenellä lisätietoa?

----------


## killerpop

> Porvoon Liikenteellä uusi puolipitkä paikkuri tänään linjalla 4 - kenellä lisätietoa?


Kuvauksen perusteella hieman vaikea vastata varmasti, mutta luulisin, että kyseessä on jokin näistä Norjasta tuoduista Volvo 8700LE matalalattioista. Kylkinumero mahdollisesti #7, #8 tai #9.

----------


## antsa

Täytynee olla 7 JIJ-254 joka on ex ZH19460 noista norjalaisista. Se oli ainakin joitakin päiviä sitten valmiina Lahdessa.

----------


## kuukanko

Uudenmaan ELY-keskuksen raportti Porvoon linja-autoliikenteen järjestämismalli ehdottaa, että Porvoon paikallisliikenne kilpailutettaisiin alueellisella käyttöoikeussopimuksella. Porvoon ja Helsingin välisestä liikenteestä sen sijaan tulisi markkinaehtoista.

----------


## TEP70

> Nyt viimeistään sokea reettakin näkee, mikä nykymuotoisessa tukisysteemissä mättää. Sama ongelma olisi myös ns. yleisessä säännössä.


Tämä on kyllä käsittämätöntä, että matkustajamäärien kasvu ei johda liikenteen kannattavuuden paranemiseen ja kaupungin tuen tarpeen vähenemiseen, vaan on saatu rakennettua tällainen tukiautomaatti, jolla kaupungin tuen tarve kasvaa matkustajamäärien kasvaessa.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Tuollaista juttua oli paikallislehdessä vajaa viikko sitten kirjoitettu.

http://www.uusimaa.fi/artikkeli/2625...-jarjestelmaan

----------


## Knightrider

Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että HSL:n mukaan on matkustajien etujen mukaista, jos 841:n lisäksi ei ajeta liikennettä myös suoraan Helsingin keskustaan (eli käytännössä linjaa 840) ollenkaan?

----------


## 034

> Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että HSL:n mukaan on matkustajien etujen mukaista, jos 841:n lisäksi ei ajeta liikennettä myös suoraan Helsingin keskustaan (eli käytännössä linjaa 840) ollenkaan?


Ompas hauskaa kommentointia tuolla sivulla. Eli saa sellaisen käsityksen että kuka tahansa voi alkaa ajamaan 840. Mutta eikös kuitenkin HSL kilpailuta tuon linjan ja sen jälkeen se voittanut firma alkaa ajamaan sitä? Kommenttien perusteella jokaisessa biilissä voisi lukea linjanumero..  :Cool: 

Vai olenko väärässä.. Porvoon suunnallahan oli jotakin joukkoliikenne uudistuksia..

----------


## Knightrider

> Ompas hauskaa kommentointia tuolla sivulla. Eli saa sellaisen käsityksen että kuka tahansa voi alkaa ajamaan 840. Mutta eikös kuitenkin HSL kilpailuta tuon linjan ja sen jälkeen se voittanut firma alkaa ajamaan sitä? Kommenttien perusteella jokaisessa biilissä voisi lukea linjanumero.. 
> 
> Vai olenko väärässä.. Porvoon suunnallahan oli jotakin joukkoliikenne uudistuksia..


No nyt skannaus on poistettu, mutta siitä sain ko. käsityksen, ettei HSL "toivonut" reitille bussiliikennettä. Ehkä eivät halua maksaa U-linjakorvauksia? Oli miten oli, linja 841 on turhake, sillä samaa on jo kokeiltu ennenkin huonoin tuloksin. Nimittäin 830B ja 835B-kokeilulinjojen muodossa, joita ajettiin Sipoosta Itäkeskukseen. Vuoroja oli muutama päivässä arkiruuhkassa ja silti vuorot ajettiin muistaakseni suht tyhjinä siinä missä ruuhkassa 840 on suht kansoitettu. Myös nyt voi seurata, kuinka suurin osa jatkaa kantakaupunkiin asti.

Jos jotain Itäväylän liikennettä halutaan karsia, suosittelen 58:n lyhentämistä Herttoniemeen (suunnitteilla) ja linjojen 16, 17, 80A (tulossa) ja 841 (tulossa) ketjuttamista yhdeksi linjaksi 841 Merisatama-Viiskulma-Kasarmintori-Rautatientori-(h16 reitti)-Kulosaari-(h81 reitti)-Herttoniemenranta-(h80A reitti)-Itäkeskus-(841 reitti)-Söderkulla. Samalla parannetaan Herttoniemenrannan yhteyksiä kantakaupunkiin ja Korkeasaaren yhteyksiä Herttoniemeen. Myös 81 voitaisiin lyhentää entiseen muotoonsa, koska linja on liian tiheä (eli ylitarjontaa) välillä Herttoniemenranta-Kulosaari. Joka 841-vuoron välissä olisi yksi h16-vuoro nykyreitillään. Linjoille 17, 80A, 81(:n osuus Kulosaari-Herttoniemenranta) ja 841 on yhteistä vuorotarjonnan tarve, 15 minuuttia ruuhkassa, 30 minuuttia ulkopuolella ja 60min hiljaisimpina aikoina. Helminauhalinja keräisi varmasti enemmän matkustajia ja vähentäisi turhia vaihtoja, kuin monta pätkää. Toki tasausaikapysäkkejä tarvittaisiin.

----------


## hylje

16:n venyttäminen Sipooseen on kyllä päräyttävä ehdotus. Vaatisi aika järeitä katujärjestelyitä keskustan päässä, etteivät matkojen yhdistelyn edut menisi korkoineen ajantasauksiin. Vanha h16, joka ajoi pitkän pätkän keskustaa lopetettiin koska reitti oli liian hidas jopa lyhyelle kantakaupunkilinjalle. Käytännössä tarvitsisi joukkoliikennekadut suurimmalle osalle keskustan reittiä. Joita pitkin voisi sitten ajaa liudan muitakin pitkiä seutulinjoja sopivalla porrastuksella.

----------


## Knightrider

> 16:n venyttäminen Sipooseen on kyllä päräyttävä ehdotus. Vaatisi aika järeitä katujärjestelyitä keskustan päässä, etteivät matkojen yhdistelyn edut menisi korkoineen ajantasauksiin. Vanha h16, joka ajoi pitkän pätkän keskustaa lopetettiin koska reitti oli liian hidas jopa lyhyelle kantakaupunkilinjalle. Käytännössä tarvitsisi joukkoliikennekadut suurimmalle osalle keskustan reittiä. Joita pitkin voisi sitten ajaa liudan muitakin pitkiä seutulinjoja sopivalla porrastuksella.


Ehdotuksessani häiriöherkkyydeltään pahimmat paikat kuten Kauppatori ja Senaatintori jäävät välistä. Etelä-Helsingissä, eli reitin Merisatama-Kasarmintori-osuudella, ei ole juuri ruuhkia eikä häiriöitäkään muuta kantakaupunkia enempää. Kasarmintorin linjaus on muutenkin autio verrattuna Kampin kautta (linjan 17 reittiä) ajamiseen. Kasarmintorilta bussi poistuisi Pientä Roobertinkatua ja Erottajankatua, näissäkään ei pitäisi olla mitään ongelmaa. Uutta bussikaistaa tarvitsisi vain Mannerheimintien eteläpäähän, eli samalla tavalla, kuten muualla Mannerheimintiellä on reunakaistat varattu busseille. Sitten käännytäänkin Kaivokadulle, jolta poistuvat linjat 17, 65A ja 66A jättävät tilaa varmastikin yhdelle bussilinjalle. Näiltä linjoilta jäävää pysäkkitaskua voi myös käyttää ajantasauspysäkkinä. Rautatientorin jälkeen mennään nykyisen h16:n reittiä, jossa ei ole ongelmaa nytkään. Sen jälkeen ollaankin jo "väljemmillä vesillä".

----------


## Andelin

> Eli saa sellaisen käsityksen että kuka tahansa voi alkaa ajamaan 840. Mutta eikös kuitenkin HSL kilpailuta tuon linjan ja sen jälkeen se voittanut firma alkaa ajamaan sitä? Vai olenko väärässä.. Porvoon suunnallahan oli jotakin joukkoliikenne uudistuksia..


 Linjat 840-870 jäävät vapaan kilpailun piiriin, sitä myötä kun nykyiset liikenneluvat päättyvät. Tämä edellyttää siis, että linjat siirtyvät Hki-Söderkulla-välille moottorietielle. Sipoon kunta vastustaa järjestelyä, koska liian moni sipoolainen ei pääsisi metrolle ja Itä-Helsinkiin ilman vaihtoa Söderkullassa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Linjat 840-870 jäävät vapaan kilpailun piiriin, sitä myötä kun nykyiset liikenneluvat päättyvät. Tämä edellyttää siis, että linjat siirtyvät Hki-Söderkulla-välille moottorietielle. Sipoon kunta vastustaa järjestelyä, koska liian moni sipoolainen ei pääsisi metrolle ja Itä-Helsinkiin ilman vaihtoa Söderkullassa.


Siis mikä edellyttää käyttämään nimenomaan moottoritietä, vaikka suurempi asiakaskunta sekä parempi palvelutaso joukkoliikenteelle saadaan nimenomaan ajamalla niin monta vuoroa nykyistä reittiä, kuin kysyntää on eli järjestämällä joukkoliikenne matkustajien ehdoilla.

----------


## Andelin

> Siis mikä edellyttää käyttämään nimenomaan moottoritietä, vaikka suurempi asiakaskunta sekä parempi palvelutaso joukkoliikenteelle saadaan nimenomaan ajamalla niin monta vuoroa nykyistä reittiä, kuin kysyntää on eli järjestämällä joukkoliikenne matkustajien ehdoilla.


 HSL on ilmeisesti vaatinut, ettei "vapaalle liikenteelle" myönnetä päällekkäislupia sen alueella. Linjan 840 nykyinen reitti on Porvoosta asti Helsinkiin matkustavien osalta muuttunut liian hitaaksi, joten tämä muutos perustunee myös yleisön toiveisiin. Kaikki porvoolaiset eivät hyödy nopeammista 810-sarjan moottoritievuoroista, esim. kaupungin kasvavilla läntisillä, "Helsingin puoleisilla" asuinalueilla. Porvoon Liikenne on sanonut priorisoivansa porvoolaisten kulkua Helsinkiin ennen HSL:n alueella asuvien. Yhtiö on myös väläytellyt moottoritievetoisia reittejä esim. Porvoosta Kehä I:n kautta Itäkeskukseen, Pasilaan ja Sörnäisiin-Hakaniemeen.

Suunnitelmien mukaan noin 60 % vakioliikenteestä siirtyisi 840:n myötä moottoritielle. Vanhalle reitille, kulkemaan rinnakkain HSL-liikenteen kanssa, jäävät vanhojen lupien varassa Savonlinjan vuorot (850, 870) ainakin vuoteen 2015 asti, ja Pukkilan Liikenteen muutama vuoropari aina vuoteen 2018 asti.

----------


## LateZ

Onko siitä edes mitään takuuta, että linjan 841 Itäkeskus - Söderkulla liikennöitsijä haluaa jatkaa kaikki tai osan vuoroista Porvooseen? Jatko olisi ilmeisesti markkinaehtoinen, ei elyn hankkima, Porvoon seutuliput ja vastaavat eivät sitten kai kelpaisi? Tuntuisi fiksummalta, että HSL ja ELY hankkisivat Itäkeskus-Porvoo -linjan yhdessä, jolloin siinä kelpaisivat kaikki yhteiskunnan tukemat liput, Etelä-Sipoon ja Porvoon väliset yhteydet olisivat riittävät ja linjaa voisi hyödyntää myös Porvoon paikallisliikenteessä. Sinänsä linjastorakenne, jossa keskustaan mennään moottoritietä, on ihan hyvä.

Matkalippujen yhteensopimattomuuden takia markkinaehtoista liikennettä kannattaa ajaa paikkoihin, joihin itseensä kysyntä riittää. HSL:n lippu sen markkinaehtoisen vuoron lisäksi nostaa ainakin lyhyellä vaihtomatkalla huomattavasti hintaa.

Vinkki Pohjolan Liikenteelle, miksei toki muillekin, VR:n toiminnan kannalta vaan Pohjolan Liikenne olisi paras. Porvoosta Tikkurilaan pääsee kohtuullisen ruuhkattomasti ja varmasti moottoritietä. Tikkurilaan valmistuu matkakeskus, joka tekee vaihtamisesta miellyttävää ja helppoa. Kehärata tarjoaa parhaat yhteydet edullisimmalla HSL-taksalla lentokentälle ja moneen muuhunkin paikkaan. Ja sovittamalla aikataulut pohjoisen kaukojuniin ja myymällä liput suoraan Porvoosta Kokkolaan ym, saisi porvoolaiset käyttämään junaa enemmän ja tälle reitille vakaan aseman. Moottoritiellä Helsinkiin voi olla ahdasta. Toki, mikäli Lohjankin liikenne toteutetaan markkinaehtoisesti, voi sinnekin ajaa Tikkurilasta tai vaikka Porvoosta Tikkurilan kautta.

----------


## Andelin

> Vinkki Pohjolan Liikenteelle, miksei toki muillekin, VR:n toiminnan kannalta vaan Pohjolan Liikenne olisi paras. Porvoosta Tikkurilaan pääsee kohtuullisen ruuhkattomasti ja varmasti moottoritietä. Tikkurilaan valmistuu matkakeskus, joka tekee vaihtamisesta miellyttävää ja helppoa. Kehärata tarjoaa parhaat yhteydet edullisimmalla HSL-taksalla lentokentälle ja moneen muuhunkin paikkaan. Ja sovittamalla aikataulut pohjoisen kaukojuniin ja myymällä liput suoraan Porvoosta Kokkolaan ym, saisi porvoolaiset käyttämään junaa enemmän ja tälle reitille vakaan aseman. Moottoritiellä Helsinkiin voi olla ahdasta. Toki, mikäli Lohjankin liikenne toteutetaan markkinaehtoisesti, voi sinnekin ajaa Tikkurilasta tai vaikka Porvoosta Tikkurilan kautta.


 Ei huonoa idea! Nythän Pohjolan Liikenne tosin on vain laittanut ainakin kaakon pikavuoronsa kulkemaan Porvoon (ja Itäkeskuksen) ohi suoraan Helsinkiin. Vakiovuoroliikennöintiä Porvoosta Vantaalle on kokeiltu eri aikoina, mm. Tikkurilaan ja Hki-Vantaalle, mutta sokkeloinen Tikkurila ja matkahubin puute ei ole tehnyt hommasta toimivaa. Pohjolan Liikenne-VR-liityntäkuviota on jo olemassa firmojen verkkokaupoissa.




> Onko siitä edes mitään takuuta, että linjan 841 Itäkeskus - Söderkulla liikennöitsijä haluaa jatkaa kaikki tai osan vuoroista Porvooseen? Jatko olisi ilmeisesti markkinaehtoinen, ei elyn hankkima, Porvoon seutuliput ja vastaavat eivät sitten kai kelpaisi? Tuntuisi fiksummalta, että HSL ja ELY hankkisivat Itäkeskus-Porvoo -linjan yhdessä, jolloin siinä kelpaisivat kaikki yhteiskunnan tukemat liput, Etelä-Sipoon ja Porvoon väliset yhteydet olisivat riittävät ja linjaa voisi hyödyntää myös Porvoon paikallisliikenteessä. Sinänsä linjastorakenne, jossa keskustaan mennään moottoritietä, on ihan hyvä.


 Tämä taitaa olla se mitä Sipoon kunta toivoo. Yölinjaa 841N Rautatientori (!)-Söderkulla-Porvoo on kyllä kaavailtu, mutta kokonaisuudessaan valtatie 170:n palvelutarjonta vakioliikenteenä tulee heikkenemään vapaan kilpailun ehdoilla, varsinkin Porvoosta itään Loviisan suuntaan, jonne ELY ei osta liikennettä.

----------


## Knightrider

> HSL on ilmeisesti vaatinut, ettei "vapaalle liikenteelle" myönnetä päällekkäislupia sen alueella.


 Mutta mitä matkustajat, liikennöitsijät tai HSL tästä hyötyvät? 


> Linjan 840 nykyinen reitti on Porvoosta asti Helsinkiin matkustavien osalta muuttunut liian hitaaksi, joten tämä muutos perustunee myös yleisön toiveisiin.


Eikös vapaa liikenne toimi matkustajien toiveiden mukaan, joten miksi pitäisi pakottaa kulkemaan se jotakin reittiä - eiköhän se muotoutuisi matkustajien mukaiseksi nimenomaan ilman pakotteita. Moottoritie- ja pikavuoroja on jo nyt, ja niitä saa käyttää jos haluaa. Suurella osalla linjan 840 matkustajista on lähtö- tai saapumispysäkkinä jokin muu kuin moottoritievuorolla saavutettava pysäkki.

----------


## Andelin

Uskon, että ainakin liikennöitsijä ja matkustajat hyötyvät siitä, että "pitkästä vakiovuorosta" 840 lohkotaan erillinen paikkurilinja 841 välille Söderkulla-Itäkeskus. Porvoon Liikenne ei ole ainakaan julkisuudessa moittinut tätä ratkaisua, vaan ilmeisesti lähinnä odottanut vanhojen lupien päättymistä, jonka jälkeen päästään nopeuttamaan Porvoon lähialueiden yhteyksiä Helsinkiin eri tavoin.

Matkustajien kannalta jää kuitenkin edelleen 841:n rinnalle hyvä, aika symmetrinen ja kattava tarjonta U-vuoroja nykyisellekin reitille. Näitä on lähes 20 vuoroparia päivässä kulkien aivan aamuvarhaisesta iltamyöhään. Näin ne edelleen täydentävät 841:n suunniteltua 20-60 minuutin välein liikennöintiä Itäkeskuksesta. U-vuorot ovat kuitenkin Porvootakin pidemmälle ajavia vuoroja (Pukkilaan, Loviisaan, Lapinjärvelle ja Kotkaan) ja niiden kohdalla tuntuu entistäkin sopimattomammalta ajaa "paikkurimaisesti" melkein Söderkullaan asti. Mutta näin tämä nyt vain tulee menemään jonkin aikaa.

Siirtymäajan lupien päätyttyä 2015 ja 2018 uskon, että HSL ja ELY katsovat viisaaksi järjestää Etelä-Sipoon liikennöinti uudestaan, enkä hämmästyisi jos nykyinen 840 silloin palaa ainakin ilta- ja viikonloppuliikenteen päävuoroksi välille Hki-Porvoo.

----------


## Rehtori

Porvoon kilpailuksen tarjouspyyntömateriaali on saatavilla ELY-keskuksen sivuilla.

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/jou...5#.UoE4W7IayK0

----------


## Lasse

Porvoon Liikenne jatkaa kaupungin paikallisliikenteessä. Aikaisemmin julkaistun henkilöstötiedotteen mukaan liikenne aloitetaan käytetyllä kalustolla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Porvoon Liikenne jatkaa kaupungin paikallisliikenteessä. Aikaisemmin julkaistun henkilöstötiedotteen mukaan liikenne aloitetaan käytetyllä kalustolla.


Borgåbladetin mukaan Porvoon Liikenne oli ainoa tarjoaja. Linjasto ja aikataulut säilyvät ennallaan, paitsi Emäsaloon tuli yksi lähtö lisää molempiin suuntiin. Numerolinjoille tulee matalalattiainen kalusto. Kalustosta suurin osa on vuodelta 2011, vanhimmat vuodelta 2007.

----------


## Eppu

> Kalustosta suurin osa on vuodelta 2011, vanhimmat vuodelta 2007.


Mahtaiskohan Porvooseenkin siirtyä muualta muutama kabus lisää? Ainakin vanhat lahtikot ynnä muut 90-luvun katurit menevät melko varmasti roskiin.

----------


## antsa

Jyväskylästä ja Lahdesta jää Kabusseja aika paljon.. Porvoon nykyautoista häviää melkein kaikki paitsi Kabussit.. siis katureista  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ainakin vanhat lahtikot [---] menevät melko varmasti roskiin.


Lahtikkaat taitavat jo olla poissa. Ainakin auto 79 poistettiin Trafin mukaan jo viime toukokuussa.

----------


## Lasse

> Lahtikkaat taitavat jo olla poissa. Ainakin auto 79 poistettiin Trafin mukaan jo viime toukokuussa.


Auto 90 kaiketi liikkuu edelleen. Muita vanhuksia ovat Liikenteeltä ja Göteborgista tulleet Carrus Cityt. Noilla toki voi edelleen ajaa Kilpilahden työmatkaliikennettä.

----------


## Andelin

Hieman kyllä mietityttää tuo tapa laatia tarjouspyynnöt aika räätälöidysti. Nyt nykyinen liikennöitsijä pääsi, samoilla aikatauluilla ja reiteillä, yhtä (1) ainoata vuoroa lisäämällä, ainoana hakijana, lunastamaan homman itselleen 10 vuodeksi. Porvoon kaupunkiliikennettä olisi vähintään voitu jakaa kahdeksi paketiksi esim.

_- pääakseli Kevätkumpu-Keskusta-Gammelbacka + vapaasti määriteltävät jatkeet ("houkutteleva tarjonta")
- muu kaupunkiliikenne_

Porvoon Liikenne on tosin tehnyt Porvoossa paljon hyvää työtä hvän kaupunkiliikenteen luomiseksi, mutta tämä ajatus vapaasta ja avoimesta hankinnasta ei kyllä tällä kertaa vakuuttanut. ELY-keskusten on kyllä voitava määritellä hankintansa niin, että kilpailua myös syntyy.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Puskaradio kertoo, että nykyinen Porvoon Liikenne 78 ex lähilinjat 50 olisi poistumassa parin kuukauden päästä. Jyväskylän Kabussia olisi Porvooseen.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Puskaradio kertoo, että nykyinen Porvoon Liikenne 78 ex lähilinjat 50 olisi poistumassa parin kuukauden päästä.


Porvoon Liikenne 78 on korkealattia-402, poistettu viime vuonna. Lähilinjat 50, Carrus City, on Porvoon Liikenteen 97.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Porvoon Liikenne 78 on korkealattia-402, poistettu viime vuonna. Lähilinjat 50, Carrus City, on Porvoon Liikenteen 97.


#78 oli kyllä ihan puolimatala. Yksi porras edessä ja yksi keskellä. Tietääkseni 402-sarjaa tehtiin vaan puolimatalana, low-entrynä ja täysmatalana. 401-sarjaa taisi sitten taasen olla korkeana ja puolimatalana.

----------


## Miska

Eiköhän Porvoosta poistu kouluvuoden päätyttyä monta muutakin vanhaa paikkurirouskua, kun konsernissa jää vaille käyttöä ties kuinka monta uudempaa autoa. Se onkin sitten mielenkiintoinen kysymys, minkälaisella kalustolla Porvoon Liikenne jatkossa kilpailee matkustajista markkinaehtoisella Porvoo - Helsinki -reitillä. Kenties jatkaa samoilla autoilla kuin se ajaa nytkin eli Ruotsista uitetuilla vuosituhannen vaihteen Carruksilla ja taloon 17 vuotta sitten uutena ostetuilla vastaavilla?

----------


## Lasse

> Porvoon Liikenne 78 on korkealattia-402, poistettu viime vuonna. Lähilinjat 50, Carrus City, on Porvoon Liikenteen 97.


Carrus Cityt ovat kaiketi edelleen liikenteessä, mutta muistelisin että nämä Lahtelaiset rouskut 78, 79 ja 93 olisivat poistuneet jo silloin kun Volvo 8700LE:t tulivat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 6:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:40 ----------




> Eiköhän Porvoosta poistu kouluvuoden päätyttyä monta muutakin vanhaa paikkurirouskua, kun konsernissa jää vaille käyttöä ties kuinka monta uudempaa autoa. Se onkin sitten mielenkiintoinen kysymys, minkälaisella kalustolla Porvoon Liikenne jatkossa kilpailee matkustajista markkinaehtoisella Porvoo - Helsinki -reitillä. Kenties jatkaa samoilla autoilla kuin se ajaa nytkin eli Ruotsista uitetuilla vuosituhannen vaihteen Carruksilla ja taloon 17 vuotta sitten uutena ostetuilla vastaavilla?


Kilpailutulosten ratkettua julkaistun henkilöstötiedotteen mukaan, konserni investoi nyt niihin vaadittavaan kalustoon, ja vasta sen jälkeen tehdään päätökset markkinaehtoisen liikenteen investoinneista.
Tämä tarkoittaisi että ainakin ensimmäinen vuosi kolkutettaisiin vielä nykyisellä kalustolla, josta ainakin vuoden 1997 Carrukset ovat todella ehtoopuolella.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Se onkin sitten mielenkiintoinen kysymys, minkälaisella kalustolla Porvoon Liikenne jatkossa kilpailee matkustajista markkinaehtoisella Porvoo - Helsinki -reitillä.


Ensi vuoden alussa kuulemma tulossa uusia Volvoja Porvoo-Helsinki-reitille, ilmeisesti matalempia 9700:a.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Ensi vuoden alussa kuulemma tulossa uusia Volvoja Porvoo-Helsinki-reitille, ilmeisesti matalempia 9700:a.


Tehdasuusia vai firmalle uusia  :Wink:  Joskus eräässä firmassa työskennellessäni, silloin vähän sinisilmäisenä uskoin kun puhuttiin että on hankittu uutta kalustoa että nyt saa tehdä uudella töitä. Jälkeenpäin opin että se olikin vaan firmalle uutta, muuta uutta sitten niissä ei ollutkaan...

----------


## mkh

Porvoossa on menossa kuvio uusiksi.




> Kj:
> Kaupunginhallitus päättää esittää kaupunginvaltuustolle, että Porvoon kaupunki ilmoittaa ELY-keskukselle vetäytyvänsä järjestämisvastuullisen viranomaisen liitteenä olevan kirjeen johdosta kaupunkialueen kilpailutetusta joukkoliikenteestä myös omalta osaltaan. Heinäkuun alusta lukien joukkoliikenne tulee siten toimimaan kaupunkialueella ELY-keskuksen myöntämillä reittiliikenneluvilla markkinaehtoisesti, jolloin kaupungilla ei ole mahdollisuutta puuttua sen hinta-tai palvelutasoon.


http://porvoo01.hosting.documenta.fi...20149085-5.HTM

----------


## Andelin

ELY-keskuksen ja Porvoon romutettua ostoliikennehanketta Porvoon Liikenne hakee nyt 2,5 vuoden reittiliikennelupaa aivan uusille linjoille

*1 Sairaala-Kevätkumpu-Mannerheiminkatu-Tori-Pohjoinen Tolkkinen-Haikko-Hamari... ja takaisin paluureitille
2 Huhtinen-Tarmola-Mannerheiminkatu-Näsi-Gammelbacka-Eestinmäki-Hornhattula-Kuninkaanportti... ja takaisin paluureitille*

Kuviossa pyritään luomaan 10 minuutin välelin kulkevaa yhteisreittiä Sibeliusbulevardi-Mannerheiminkatu-Tori-Aleksanterinsilta-Näsin kauppakeskus, jonne aiotaan tarjota 1-1,50 euron sukkulataksaa.

Tolkkisten jäädessä verkoston ulkopuolelle nykyinen 812 Hki-Porvoo-Haikon kartano ulotetaan Tolkkisten satamaportille.

Kerkkoon liikenne jää muuttumattomaksi. Kannattamattomat Johannesberg ja Haksi jäävät ilman liikennettä.

Porvoon Liikenteen veto on rohkea, koska se vaatii kaupungilta runsaasti uusia pysäkkijärjestelyjä + mm. huoltotien muuttamista bussiliikennekaduksi Hornhattulan ja Harabackan välillä (PL:n varikon tuntumassa).

----------


## Piirka

> mm. huoltotien muuttamista bussiliikennekaduksi Hornhattulan ja Harabackan välillä (PL:n varikon tuntumassa).


Onko kyseessä Varastotien ja Harabackankadun välinen osuus? Osa tuosta huoltotiestä on pyörätie (moottoritien alituskohdassa, ellei tien laatu ole viidessä vuodessa muuttunut).

----------


## Andelin

Se, joo. Aika kehnolle soratiepätkälle kaavaillaan busseja 20 min välein. Tie on tosin rakennettu kaasuvoimalan huoltotieksi mutta tällä hetkellä kyllä vain pyörätienä. Varastotiellä on sitten talvisin raskasta liikennettä lumenkaatopaikalle.

----------


## Eppu

Ihan kiintoisa on myös toinen haettu lupa, joka siirtäisi nykyisen 840:n vuorot Pasilan kautta moottoritielle, ja sieltä Västerskogin liittymän kohdalta Söderkullan kautta Porvooseen. Näkisin tämän varsin positiivisena asiana mikäli menisi läpi. Vuorovälikin olisi ruuhkassa puoli tuntia (ruuhkasuuntaan).
EDIT: Jaa onhan tästä juttua jo toisessa ketjussa...

----------


## Mikko121

Onko kenelläkään tietoa kuinka monta autoa tämä nyt tarjottu liikenne vaatii? Eikös Porvoon Liikenne kuitenkin luvannut ajella uudehkolla kalustolla paikallisliikennettä?

----------


## Eppu

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa kuinka monta autoa tämä nyt tarjottu liikenne vaatii? Eikös Porvoon Liikenne kuitenkin luvannut ajella uudehkolla kalustolla paikallisliikennettä?


Näköjään tarjotuista aikatauluista laskien molempia linjoja ajettaisiin tunnin kierrosajalla, joten talviaikaan 3 autoa per linja eli 6 autoa. Lisäksi pari autoa Kerkkoo-Kilpilahti -linjalle. Eli mikäli tuovat silti nuo aiemmin lupaamansa 3 uudehkoa autoa Porvooseen, riittää autot hyvin. Mikäli nuo tuotavat autot ovat Kabuseja (ja mitäpä muita olisikaan) niin paikkurilaivasto olisi sitten: 8x Kabus ja 3x Volvo 8700LE. Ihan riittävästi siis tätä lupahakemusta ajatellen, tosin vara-autoja olisi vain 1 kpl.

Sitä olen pohtinut, että miten on Porvoon maaseutualueiden liikenteen laita, eli lähinnä että hoidetaanko Epoot, Pellingit ja Veckjärvet ym. entiseen malliin?

----------


## Andelin

Ely-keskus ostaa kutsuliikenteen alueilla taksiyritykseltä Jimlog, 10 vuotta, hankinta 2014
Ely-keskus ostaa saaristoalueelta 4 ison bussin kouluvuoroa Kråkö, Sondby, Voolahti, Epoo Kaj Forsblomilta, 10 vuotta, hankinta 2014
Tirmon-Pellingin liikenne lienee vapaassa kilpailussa, Forsblom & Porvoon Liikenne
Veckjärvi-Isnäsin linja lienee talvisin siirtymäluvalla Porvoon Liikenteellä, kesäisin ostona Kajonilta (olisiko Porvoon kaupungin vanha osto?)

----------


## kauhsen

> Ely-keskus ostaa kutsuliikenteen alueilla taksiyritykseltä Jimlog, 10 vuotta, hankinta 2014


Näin oli alkuperäisessä hankintapäätöksessä tarkoitus, hankintaoikaisumenettelyn seurauksena palveluliikenteen hoitaa kuitenkin jatkossa Oy Kaj Forsblom Ab.

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...a-4ef0ebf18130

----------


## Andelin

> Näin oli alkuperäisessä hankintapäätöksessä tarkoitus, hankintaoikaisumenettelyn seurauksena palveluliikenteen hoitaa kuitenkin jatkossa Oy Kaj Forsblom Ab.


 Niinpä näyttää käyneen. Tämä Forsblomin onneksi, kun yhtiö joutui melkoisiin vaikeuksiin kun pääasiakkaina olevien koulujen oppilaat, koulujen ilmoittamatta tästä, saivat 75 minuutin koulutunteja, ja muuttuneet kouluajat eivät enää täsmänneet liikenneluvan kanssa.

----------


## Piirka

> Aika kehnolle soratiepätkälle kaavaillaan busseja 20 min välein. Tie on tosin rakennettu kaasuvoimalan huoltotieksi mutta tällä hetkellä kyllä vain pyörätienä.


Siistimmin cool  :Wink:  Kehnoja sorateitä tässä pitkässä maassa riittää, nimim. "Matkakokenunna matalalattiabussi+kuoppainen soratie". Porvooseen on luvassa moderneja busseja. Koiviston Auton tuntien, "moderni" voi olla mitä vaan. Jesseteipille voisi olla
kysyntää, kun linkun koriin tulee halkeamia.

Tuo Harabackan pyörätie kuuluu vieläpä sarjaan "Ei talvikunnossapitoa". Pitääköhän liikennöitsijän itse aurata tie ajokuntoon, kuten 1930-luvun markkinaehtoisessa reittiliikenteessä oli tapana. Olisi siistiä, jos Kabussin nokassa olisi lumiaura.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Andelin

No, tuon kun vähän vahvistavat ja asfaltoivat, niin ihan hyvä joukkoliikennekatu siitä tulee. Yhteen suuntaanhan sitä vain ajetaan. Porvoon oma Jokerikatu. Onhan siellä toinenkin siinä missä poistunut linja 4 ylitti raiteet Johannesbergin takana.

----------


## V70

Tuota kilpailutusta ihmettelin alusta asti, kun vaatimukset oli hiukan oudot.

Onko tietoa miten vaikuttaa kuljettaja määrään nuo tulevat muutokset?

Vielä tuosta farssista puuttuu se, että jokin muu firma haluaisi tulla kilpailijaksi.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Vielä tuosta farssista puuttuu se, että jokin muu firma haluaisi tulla kilpailijaksi.


Ei kai siinä mitään jos joku muukin firma haluaa niin lupahakemusta sisään vaan. Eikös se ihan mahdollista ole nyt näin kun on markkinaehtoinen liikenne... Kattoo siitä sopivan reitin mikä kattaa alueita missä Porvoon Liikenne ei aja ja niiltä ajelee keskustaan.

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon Liikenne jatkaa maanantaina kaupunkiliikennettä vanhalla aikataululla talven 2014-15 yli. Yhtiö halusi yhdistää nykyiset neljä linjaa kahdeksi "lapamatolinjaksi", mutta kaupungin kanssa ei ehditty ajoissa sopia uusista pysäkki- ja katujärjestelyistä, kerrottiin paikallismedioissa. Odottamalla saadaan todennäköisesti myös uudet Toukovuoren ja mahdollisesti Skaftkärrin asuinalueet mukaan kuvioihin.

Julkisen hankinnan kaaduttua valtion rahan puutteeseen Porvoon Liikenne oli suunnitellut ajavansa reitit markkinaehtoisina 2½ vuotta. Kaupungin keskustaan Porvoon Liikenne suunnitteli uusien linjojen limittämistä niin, että SibeliusbulevardiMannerheiminkatuAleksanterinsil  taNäsi S-Market-osuudelle olisi syntynyt 10 minuutin välein kulkevaa sukkulaliikennettä, jolle yhtiö jo lupaili edullista keskustataksaa.

----------


## Piirka

> Porvoon Liikenne jatkaa maanantaina kaupunkiliikennettä vanhalla aikataululla talven 2014-15 yli.


Ei aivan vanhalla aikataululla. Lauantain ja sunnuntain vastaisina öinä ajettuja lähtöjä klo 2.00 jälkeen ei enää ajeta. Painettuun aikatauluvihkoon lähtöajat jäivät - yhtiön kotisivulla virheestä on maininta. Aikatauluvihkon pdf-tiedostoon on korjaus tehty.

Lippujen hinnat muuttuvat maanantaina. Kertalippu halpenee 30 snt:llä kolmeen euroon. Edullinen keskustataksa (1,50 ) otetaan samalla käyttöön. Kuukausilippuun tulee toisaalta roima korotus: 50  -> 65 . Ans kattoo aiheutuuko tästä matkustajakato.

----------


## Lasse

> Ei aivan vanhalla aikataululla. Lauantain ja sunnuntain vastaisina öinä ajettuja lähtöjä klo 2.00 jälkeen ei enää ajeta. Painettuun aikatauluvihkoon lähtöajat jäivät - yhtiön kotisivulla virheestä on maininta. Aikatauluvihkon pdf-tiedostoon on korjaus tehty.
> 
> Lippujen hinnat muuttuvat maanantaina. Kertalippu halpenee 30 snt:llä kolmeen euroon. Edullinen keskustataksa (1,50 ) otetaan samalla käyttöön. Kuukausilippuun tulee toisaalta roima korotus: 50  -> 65 . Ans kattoo aiheutuuko tästä matkustajakato.


Myös Porvoo-Helsinki taksa halpenee 11,80 eurosta tasa 9 euroon.

----------


## Andelin

HSL/PoL aloittaa ma 13.10 lisävuoron 788B Porvoo-Hinthaara-Nikkilä klo 19.10. Syksyn alkuperäisissä aikatauluissa viimeinen vuoro lähti arkisin 17.30 Porvoosta. Viikonloppuisin reitillä ajaa vain ELY:n hankkimaa liikennettä Porvoo-Järvenpää.

----------


## typhoon

Tänään näkyi "uutta" kalustoa linjalla Porvoon Liikenne #2 muodossa. Ollut aiemmin Koiviston Auto #317.

----------


## Eppu

> Tänään näkyi "uutta" kalustoa linjalla Porvoon Liikenne #2 muodossa. Ollut aiemmin Koiviston Auto #317.


Jaaha! Ihmettelinkin että minkä ihmeen takia nuo OmniLinkit ovat jääneet Lahteen roikkumaan, mutta näemmä on ainakin yhdelle niistä löytynyt työsarkaa Porvoosta. Vaan mahtaakohan noita olla useampikin tuonne siirtynyt? Ja kas kun tuota ei ole yhtymän uuteen ulkoasuun päivitetty samantien kun on kerran rantu vedetty auton ympäri.

----------


## Lasse

Kolme tulee, kuulemma.

----------


## 034

ohi ketjun  :Wink:  mutta onko hyvät sumpendeeraukset tuolla Lahtikossa taustalla?

----------


## Andelin

ELY-keskus ei enää tuo 988 Porvoo-Nikkilä-Pornainen-Järvenpäätä tarjottavaksi ensi kaudelle. Viikonloppureitillä on ollut 2 - 5 matkustajaa, enimmillään 10. ML-Charter ja Aurinkobussit ovat ajaneet pakettia, joka päättyy 31.5.

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon keskustassa paikallisliikenne siirtyy ensi kouluvuoden alusta Aleksanterinkadulta Mannerheiminkadulle linja-autoasemasta itään. Reittimuutos parantaa yhteyksiä valtion virastotalolle sekä kirjastoon. Samalla linja-autoasema myös palaa yksisuuntaiseksi suunnalla idästä länteen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:12 ----------

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne on voittanut kouluvuoden aikana ajettavien Porvoo-Mäntsälä sekä Porvoo-Sikilä linjojen liikennöinnin ELY-keskuksen kilpailutuksessa, Liikenne-Seppälältä.

----------


## Lasse

> Porvoon keskustassa paikallisliikenne siirtyy ensi kouluvuoden alusta Aleksanterinkadulta Mannerheiminkadulle linja-autoasemasta itään. Reittimuutos parantaa yhteyksiä valtion virastotalolle sekä kirjastoon.


Mutta samalla Keskuskoulu jää melko kauas linja-autoreitistä.

----------


## Andelin

> Mutta samalla Keskuskoulu jää melko kauas linja-autoreitistä.


 No jaa, linjat 1 ja 4 ajavat Sibeliusbulevardia aika kulmille kuitenkin.

----------


## Lasse

> No jaa, linjat 1 ja 4 ajavat Sibeliusbulevardia aika kulmille kuitenkin.


Oma mielipiteeni on, että asetelmassa virastotalo vs koulukeskus, olisi pysäkki koulukeskuksen välittömässä läheisyydessä huomattavasti parempi. Mutta kyseessä on kuitenkin Porvoon Liikenne  :Sad:

----------


## Andelin

HSL, ELY-keskus ja Sipoo neuvottelevat Kuninkaantien liikenteen palauttamisesta uusilla 788K-vuorilla viikonloppuisin ensi kouluvuoden alusta. Tämä kun ELY-hankinta 988 Porvoo-maisemaa-maisemaa-Järvenpää päättyy toukokuun lopussa

Kaavaillut lähdöt:  Rautatientorilta 10.40L, 14.40LS, 18.40LS,  Porvoosta 12.10LS, 16.10LS, 20.10L

http://sipoo1.tjhosting.com/kokous/20151868-5-1.PDF

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon Liikenne hakee 10.8 muutosta nykyisen linjaan 4. Uusi reitti on varsinainen maisemareitti (Hornhattula) - Kuninkaanportti - Eestinmäen risteys - Alkrog - Gammelbacka - Pääskytie - Ylä-Näsi - ABC - S-Market - Kampus - Aleksanterinsilta - Tori - Mannerheiminkatu - huh... - Werner Söderströmin katu - Teollisuustie - Kevätkumpu II - Sairaala (tulevaisuudessa - Toukovuori, josta paluu reitille Kevätkumpuun).

Uusi liikennöinti on M-P klo 7-18 välein 30 min.

Haksin lenkki jää mm. huonon talvitienpidon vuoksi ilmeisesti pois, samoin vähäliikenteinen Johannisberg. Alkrogiin saadaan parempi palvelu, uuteen Toukovuoreen bussiyhteys, samoin Tarmolan teollisuusalueelle ja marketteihin. Välillä Gammelbacka - Tarmolan kaupallisalue linja tuplaakin sitten muuta linjastoa.

Järjestelyn vuoksi Hornhattulaan ja Toukovuoreen tulee ilmeisesti tyylikkäästi joukkoliikennekatuja nykyisille kävelyraiteille. :-) Samoin Keskustan läpiajo siirtyy Aleksanterinkadulta Mannerheiminkadulle.

----------


## Piirka

> muutosta nykyisen linjaan 4.


Linja lopetetaan tyystin, ks talviaikataulut (alk. 11.8.2015). Korvaava yhteys toteutetaan jakamalla ykköslinja kahdeksi linjaksi 1 ja 1A. Kummallakin linjalla on yhteinen osuus Sairaala  Gammelbacka, josta ykkönen jatkaa kuten nyky-ykkönen Hamariin ja 1A Eestinmäen kautta Läntiselle Mannerheiminväylälle ja edellen vastapäivään ajettavaa lenkkiä Hornhattulantie  "joukkoliikennekatu"  Harabackankatu (päättäri PL:n varikon tuntumassa)  Mäntsäläntie  Läntinen Mannerheiminväylä. Reitti Tori - Sairaala siirtyy kulkemaan Mannerheiminkadun ja Sibeliusbulevardin kautta ja edelleen oikoen Pihlajatien kautta suoraan sairaalalle. Paluureitti Sibeliusbulevardille kulkee Kevätkummun kautta. Vuoroväli Hamariin sekä Kuninkaanportille on (ma - la) päivisin 40 min sekä iltaisin 60 min, jolloin linjojen yhteisellä osuudella vuoroväli on päivisin 20 min ja iltaisin 30 min. Sunnuntaisin ajetaan vain linjaa 1 tunnin vuorovälillä. Liikenne Haksiin loppuu kokonaan.

Kakkosella muuttuu reitti Torilta Huhtisiin ja takaisin kulkemaan Manneheiminkadun kautta. Huhtisten paluusuunnassa reitti siirtyy kulkemaan  Werner Söderströmin katu  Teollisuustie  Loviisantie  Manneheiminkatu .  Kakkosen Y-vuorot Tarmolan teollisuusalueen ja Kevätkummun kautta on lopettettu. Lähtöaikoihin on tehty tarkistuksia. Vitoslinja siirtyy Aleksanterinsillalta "takaisin" Uudelle sillalle.

----------


## Andelin

Porvoossa näkyi liikenteessä uusi kaupunkiin tullut Scania Omnilink #33 Porvoon Liikenteen uusissa teippauksissa.

----------


## Mikko121

> Porvoossa näkyi liikenteessä uusi kaupunkiin tullut Scania Omnilink #33 Porvoon Liikenteen uusissa teippauksissa.


Et rekisteriä ehtinyt vilkaista? Varmaan Jyväskylästä muuttanut sinne.

----------


## Andelin

En ihan... Täällä näkyi joku päivää sitten myös Jyväskylänvihreä samanlainen auto Porvoon Liikenteen linjakilvillä; saattaa olla sama auto.

----------


## Andelin

> Porvoossa näkyi liikenteessä uusi kaupunkiin tullut Scania Omnilink #33 Porvoon Liikenteen uusissa teippauksissa.


Porvoon Liikenteen autona #36 ajaa ex-Jyväskylän Liikenteen #550 CIJ-141 uusissa Koivistokonsernin teippauksissa. #33:n rekkari ei ole vielä osunut okulaariin.

----------


## Eppu

> Porvoon Liikenteen autona #36 ajaa ex-Jyväskylän Liikenteen #550 CIJ-141 uusissa Koivistokonsernin teippauksissa. #33:n rekkari ei ole vielä osunut okulaariin.


Näitä on tullut peräti 6 kpl:

#33 NHV-356
#34 CIJ-246
#36 CIJ-141
#37 CIJ-173
#38 CIJ-111
#39 CIJ-267

Ihmettelen kyllä että mihin riittää töitä näin monelle autolle mutta kaipa tuo selviää. Ainakaan vara-autoista ei ole pulaa.

----------


## Andelin

No niin, täällähän ne listataan kaikki tänä vuonna Porvooseen tulleet 12-metriset Omnilinkit:

http://killerpop.sytes.net/jlb/autohaku.php?Q=2015

#2 LZR-117, ex-Koivisto #317
#13 JIK-918 ex-Koivisto #318
#19 CIJ-260 ex-Koivisto #330
#33 NHV-356 ex-Jyväskylä #556
#34 CIJ-246 ex-Jyväskylä #546
#36 CIJ-141 ex-Jyvsäkylä #550
#37 CIJ-173 ex-Jyväskylän #563
#38 CIJ-111 ex-Jyväskylä #561
#39 CIJ-267 ex-Jyväskylän #554

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:20 ----------




> Näitä on tullut peräti 6 kpl: Ihmettelen kyllä että mihin riittää töitä näin monelle autolle mutta kaipa tuo selviää. Ainakaan vara-autoista ei ole pulaa.


No ainakin kooltaan sopivat siitä "joukkoliikennekatuaukosta" moottoritien alitse Harabackassa, joka tähän mennessä on ollut pyörä- ja huoltotie...

----------


## Andelin

Valtuustoaloitteesta Porvoon kaupunki on myöntämässä tukea keskustan kiertolinjalle turistiaikaan touko-syyskuu. Tällä kaavaillaan jonkinlaista jatkoa 2014 ajaneelle sähköbussille, joka ajoi Tuomiokirkolta-Vanha kaupunki-Aleksanterinsilta-Taidetehdas, joskaan ei harvinainen sähköpeli tule enää kyseeseen. Mietin saako kaupunki lainkaan enää hankkia/tukea liikennettä suunnittelemallaan tavalla?

Porvoon Liikenne kertoo taas puolestaan miettivänsä vähän laajempaa keskustakiertolinjaa, joka yhdistäisi Näsin terveyskeskuksen ja Sibeliusbulevardin välisen alueen, eli sama alue jossa nyt jo käytetään halvempaa 1,50 euron keskustataksaa.

----------


## Alur

> Valtuustoaloitteesta Porvoon kaupunki on myöntämässä tukea keskustan kiertolinjalle turistiaikaan touko-syyskuu. Tällä kaavaillaan jonkinlaista jatkoa 2014 ajaneelle sähköbussille, joka ajoi Tuomiokirkolta-Vanha kaupunki-Aleksanterinsilta-Taidetehdas, joskaan ei harvinainen sähköpeli tule enää kyseeseen. Mietin saako kaupunki lainkaan enää hankkia/tukea liikennettä suunnittelemallaan tavalla?


Jos kaupunki kilpailuttaa liikenteen bruttomallilla, niin silloin ostohinnan maksaminen ei ole mitenkään ongelmallista. Tällöin hnakinta perustuu hankintalakiin, eikä ole ristiriidassa joukkoliikenenlainkaan kanssa. Jos taas halutaan jotain muuta hankintamallia (mihin sana "tuki" voisi antaa viitettä), niin ne eivät ole Porvoon kaupungin vaan toimivaltaisena viranomaisena Porvoossa olevan ELY-keskuksen käsissä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Porvoon Liikenne hakee muutoksia Porvoon paikallisliikenteeseen 14.8. alkaen. Numerolinjoille (lähinnä 1A:lle) tehdään pieniä aikataulutarkistuksia ja muutama lähtö lopetetaan. Helsinki-Porvoo -ketjua sivuten 862/863:n tarjonta vähenee. Linja 1 ja 1A ajaisivat jatkossa Näsin ABC:n ja Taidetehtaan välillä Läntisen Mannerheiminväylän ja Maunu Eerikinpojan kadun kautta Aleksanterinkaaren sijaan. Maunu Eerikinpojan kadulle on piirretty uusi pysäkkipari. Linja 2 ajaisi jatkossa Tolkkistentietä Haikkoontielle asti, josta nykyistä reittiä Tolkkisiin. Hamarin kautta ei siis ajettaisi enää jatkossa.

Ely-keskuksen lupahakemuksesta löytyy tarkemmin muutokset: http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...1-c0e5a9f1c08d

----------


## Eppu

Yllättävän raju tuo karsinta onkin 862/863:lla. Oliskohan vielä tulossa toinen lupahakemus joka koskee 848:a eli tarjontaa lisättäisiin sillä linjalla?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Yllättävän raju tuo karsinta onkin 862/863:lla. Oliskohan vielä tulossa toinen lupahakemus joka koskee 848:a eli tarjontaa lisättäisiin sillä linjalla?


On tullut jo, kirjoittelinkin siitä Helsinki-Porvoo -ketjuun.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ensi talven aikataulut: http://www.koivistonauto.fi/wp-conte...taulut1718.pdf

Lippujen hinnoissa tapahtuu muutoksia:
keskustalippu 1,50 -> 2,00
kertalippu aikuinen 3,00 -> 3,50 ja lapsi 1,50 -> 1,80, sisältää tunnin vaihto-oikeuden
20 matkan kortti 45 -> 48
30 päivän kortti 65 -> 68
lasten 10 matkan kortti 15 -> 18

----------


## Andelin

Pohjolan Liikenne vetäytyy suurilta osin koulupäivien vuoroista Porvoo-Pornainen, mutta Porvoon Liikenne ottaa osan siitä hoidettavakseen. 

Kevätlukukauden 2018 alusta Porvoon Liikenne haluaa paikata tarjontaa ajamalla iltapäivisin kerran tunnissa Gammelbacka (Pääskytie) - Porvoo - Hinthaara - Alivekkoski, joista vaihtoyhteys ainakin yhteen Neste-Pornainen vuoroon. Kuviossa myös yksi Monninkylä-Pornainen-Hinthaara-Pääskytie-Porvoo-vuoro.

https://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/...8-049d417b7b2b
https://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/...2-42e57203e3c2

----------


## Miska

Pohjolan Liikenteen vanhat siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset ovat loppumassa vuodenvaihteessa. ELY:llä on parhaillaan menossa kilpailutus, jossa on mukana Porvoo - Pornainen - Pihlajamäki -reitille kevätlukukauden ajaksi koulupäivisin ajettavaa liikennettä kolme vuoroa suuntaansa. Lähdöt Porvoosta klo 7.30, 13.20 ja 16.15 ja Pihlajamäestä 6.30, 8.20 ja 14.40 eli ne vastaavat nykyistä liikennettä. Saapa nähdä, tuleekö kilpailutettavaan liikenteeseen vielä muutoksia, jos osa yhteyksistä toteutuu markkinaehtoisena liikenteenä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pohjolan Liikenteen vanhat siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset ovat loppumassa vuodenvaihteessa. ELY:llä on parhaillaan menossa kilpailutus, jossa on mukana Porvoo - Pornainen - Pihlajamäki -reitille kevätlukukauden ajaksi koulupäivisin ajettavaa liikennettä kolme vuoroa suuntaansa. Lähdöt Porvoosta klo 7.30, 13.20 ja 16.15 ja Pihlajamäestä 6.30, 8.20 ja 14.40 eli ne vastaavat nykyistä liikennettä. Saapa nähdä, tuleekö kilpailutettavaan liikenteeseen vielä muutoksia, jos osa yhteyksistä toteutuu markkinaehtoisena liikenteenä.


Kohta ratkeaa tämä kuvio, sillä ELY-kilpailutuksen tarjousten jättöaika päättyi tänään. ELY totesi, että jos saadaan kilpailutuksesta hyväksytty tarjous, Porvoon Liikenteen lupahakemuksia ei hyväksytä haetun kaltaisena.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> KA-konserni on julkaissut mobiilisovelluksen ja ainakin tällä hetkellä sieltä saa Helsinki-Porvoo -välille rekisteröinnin jälkeen ensimmäisen 30 päivän lipun 99,50 (norm. 199) ja 20 matkan lipun 49,50 (norm. 99).
> 
> Linkki sovellukseen: http://www.koivistonauto.fi/2017/07/...obiilisovellus


Mobiilisovelluksesta saa nyt myös paikallisliikenteen vastaavat lipputuotteet. Kaikki saa edelleen puoleen hintaan ensimmäisellä kerralla, muuten hinnat ovat samat kuin korttituotteillakin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Talviaikataulut: https://www.koivistonauto.fi/wp-cont...aikataulut.pdf

Linjalle 2 tulee aikataulumuutoksia, muuten mennään lähestulkoon edellistalven tapaan.

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon ja Loviisan kaupungit ostavat yhdessä Ely-keskuksen kanssa pendelöintivuoroja aamuisin M-P Ahvenkoski-Loviisa-Porvoo, sekä kaksi vuoroparia Porvoo-Lapinjärvi-Porvoo. Vuorot kulkevat Porvoo-Gammelby välin moottoritietä. 

Näin sen jälkeen kun myös Savonlinja päätti supistaa vuoroja akseleilla Hki-Kotka/Kouvola, jolla merkitys myös Itä-Uudenmaan työmatkaliikenteessä.

Liikennöitsijäksi on valittu Kaj Forsblom Oy.

----------


## Eppu

Porvoon matkahuolto sulkee yllättäen ovensa, rahtipuoli on jo siirtynyt väistötiloihin: https://www.uusimaa.fi/artikkeli/741...-sahkopostitse

Toivoa sopisi että lipunmyynnille löytyisi jokin vaihtoehto, vaikkapa jokin pieni tila torin laidalla sijaitsevasta kauppakeskus Lundista - mikäli vain mahdollista. Tai sitten esim. jokin väliaikainen parakki torin puolelle. Tai jotakin muuta. Joka tapauksessa tilanteesta on suuresti haittaa Porvoon liikenteen lipunmyynnille, kun ovien sulkeutuessa matkakortteja saa ainoastaan varikolla sijaitsevalta toimistolta.

Toisaalta torin aluetta on suunniteltu uusittavaksi lähivuosina varsin perusteellisesti: https://www.uusimaa.fi/artikkeli/717...siirrettavaksi

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kesäaikatauluissa on suhteellisen paljon muutoksia: linja 1 ajaa tunnin välein, linja 1A tunnin välein vain arkisin klo 9-14 ja linjan 2 arki-iltojen ja sunnuntain liikenne on korvattu jatkamalla linja 862 Tolkkisiin.

Myös mm. Myrskylän suunnan liikennettä ei ajeta.

Kedäaikataulu

----------


## Eppu

Porvoon Liikenteen syysaikataulu on näemmä jo julkaistu koiviston nettisivuilla. Siitä käy ilmi, että paikkurivuoroja on karsittu. Tarjonta on suurin piirtein samalla tasolla kuin nyt kesällä. Syksyllä linja 2 ei kulje enää sunnuntaisin lainkaan. Tolkkisten liikenne hoidetaan silloin linjan 862 vuoroilla.
Tiettävästi talon ainoat Iveco Crosswayt ovat siirtymässä Jyväskylän yksikköön, eikä autoja välttämättä tarvitse tilalle hankkia. Tai jos tarvii, niin eiköhän konsernin sisältä löydy jotain vanhempaa autoa jos tarvetta sellaiselle on. 
Syksyllä mm. Svartbackin ja Haksin/Söderveckkosken ja  Askolan vuorot ovat pudotettu pois tarjonnasta vallan, tai niitä en ainakaan enää huomannut että olisi mainittu. Joten vuoromäärä on vahentymään päin Porvoossakin, vaikka se jonkinlainen kasvupaikkakunta onkin - mikä seikka on poikkeus itä-uudellamaalla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Söderveckoskelle, Askolaan/Pornaisiin ja Svartbäckiin ajetaan lähes viime talven tapaan. Kråkö-Vessö, Vålax ja Myrskylä-Artjärvi sen sijaan ovat jääneet pois.

----------


## Eppu

> Söderveckoskelle, Askolaan/Pornaisiin ja Svartbäckiin ajetaan lähes viime talven tapaan. Kråkö-Vessö, Vålax ja Myrskylä-Artjärvi sen sijaan ovat jääneet pois.


Näköjään. Olinkin lukaissut aikatauluvihkosen liian nopeaan. Toisella yrittämällä löytyi.

Onkin kiintoisaa, mitä autoja Porvooseen nyt siirtyy. Yksi Scala jo sinne meni ja poislähtijöitä ovat varmuudella Jyväskylän yksikköön menneet Crosswayt (5kpl) ja mitä ilmeisimmin omnilinkit. Numerolinjat tarvitsevat noin 10 autoa, joten Kabusit ja 8700-Volvot eivät ihan riitä.

----------


## Mikko121

> Näköjään. Olinkin lukaissut aikatauluvihkosen liian nopeaan. Toisella yrittämällä löytyi.
> 
> Onkin kiintoisaa, mitä autoja Porvooseen nyt siirtyy. Yksi Scala jo sinne meni ja poislähtijöitä ovat varmuudella Jyväskylän yksikköön menneet Crosswayt (5kpl) ja mitä ilmeisimmin omnilinkit. Numerolinjat tarvitsevat noin 10 autoa, joten Kabusit ja 8700-Volvot eivät ihan riitä.


Tulisko ne kaikki 5 Scalaa sitten Jämsästä? Ovat kaikki 2004-mallisia niin ikääntyvät sieltä.

Jämsän kannalta kyllä erikoinen tilanne kun siellä jo vuosia ajettu paikkuri matalilla, ja nyt vaikuttaisi että jatkossa liikenne hoituu korkeilla autoilla.

----------


## Star 701

> Tulisko ne kaikki 5 Scalaa sitten Jämsästä? Ovat kaikki 2004-mallisia niin ikääntyvät sieltä.
> 
> Jämsän kannalta kyllä erikoinen tilanne kun siellä jo vuosia ajettu paikkuri matalilla, ja nyt vaikuttaisi että jatkossa liikenne hoituu korkeilla autoilla.


Onhan Jämsässä ja Jämsänkoskella noita B12B 6x2 alustaisia 9700H mallin Volvoja ajussa, mutta ne lienevät Jyväskylään suuntautuvilla linjoilla..

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:37 ----------




> Näköjään. Olinkin lukaissut aikatauluvihkosen liian nopeaan. Toisella yrittämällä löytyi.
> 
> Onkin kiintoisaa, mitä autoja Porvooseen nyt siirtyy. Yksi Scala jo sinne meni ja poislähtijöitä ovat varmuudella Jyväskylän yksikköön menneet Crosswayt (5kpl) ja mitä ilmeisimmin omnilinkit. Numerolinjat tarvitsevat noin 10 autoa, joten Kabusit ja 8700-Volvot eivät ihan riitä.


Noita Omnilinkkejä tuskin tungetaan enään Jyväskylään kun ne on jo sieltä kertaalleen poistettu. Alkavat kuitenkin olemaan senverran iäkkäitä pelejä, niin uskon että tulevat poistoon menemään sillä eipä noille käyttöä ole oikein missään.

----------


## Andelin

Myrskylä? Jääkö Myrskylä ilman bussiliikennettä kokonaan syksystä lähtien? Matkahuollon haun mukaan sinne ei voi silloin enää matkustaa mistään. Kai ELY joutuu hommaamaan jotain korvaavaa?

----------


## killerpop

> Myrskylä? Jääkö Myrskylä ilman bussiliikennettä kokonaan syksystä lähtien? Matkahuollon haun mukaan sinne ei voi silloin enää matkustaa mistään. Kai ELY joutuu hommaamaan jotain korvaavaa?


Onhan Myrskylässä vielä Koiviston Auton operoimat Orimattila-Myrskylä -vuorot

Aiemmin mainittuun poistuvista reiteistä Kråkö-Vessö, Vålax, näille olen ymmärtänyt, että Forsblom ajaisi jatkossa?

----------


## Andelin

> Onhan Myrskylässä vielä Koiviston Auton operoimat Orimattila-Myrskylä -vuorot


 Ei aikaan Matkahuollon tai Lahden seutuliikenteen matkahaun mukaan ole.




> Aiemmin mainittuun poistuvista reiteistä Kråkö-Vessö, Vålax, näille olen ymmärtänyt, että Forsblom ajaisi jatkossa?


 Näin näyttää olevan, juu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:20 ----------

Ilmeisesti Ely-keskuksen hankkimana liikenteenä reitille Porvoo-Liljendal-Lapinjärvi on tullut somerolainen Kasilinja liikennöimään koulu/asiointivuoroja M-P. Aikaisemmin liikennettä hoiti Kaj Forsblom.

Ja Porvoo-Pornainen-reittiä ei enää liikennöi porvoolainen Eriksson, jolla oli ko. urakka jossakin vaiheessa.

----------


## Miska Törö

> Onhan Myrskylässä vielä Koiviston Auton operoimat Orimattila-Myrskylä -vuorot


Elyn kilpailutuksessa oli vuorot vain Orimattilasta Myrskylään. Toiseen suuntaan ei ollut ainakaan samassa kilpailussa. Matkahuollossa nämä eivät tosiaan näy, mutta eipä siellä näy muun muassa Mäntsälä-Helsinki vuorot 12.8 alkaen.

----------


## killerpop

> Elyn kilpailutuksessa oli vuorot vain Orimattilasta Myrskylään. Toiseen suuntaan ei ollut ainakaan samassa kilpailussa. Matkahuollossa nämä eivät tosiaan näy, mutta eipä siellä näy muun muassa Mäntsälä-Helsinki vuorot 12.8 alkaen.


Myrskylästä jatkunee edellleen KÄYTTÖ-643853 07:05 Suntianmäki 07:35 Myrskylä - 08:00 Orimattila ens talvenkin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Myrskylä-Orimattila -välliä ajetaan (ainakin lähes) viime talven tapaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Elyn kilpailutuksessa oli vuorot vain Orimattilasta Myrskylään. Toiseen suuntaan ei ollut ainakaan samassa kilpailussa. Matkahuollossa nämä eivät tosiaan näy, mutta eipä siellä näy muun muassa Mäntsälä-Helsinki vuorot 12.8 alkaen.


Jos Matkahuollon sivuilla ei jotain linjoja näy niin mistä niitä voi hakea?

----------


## Andelin

> Jos Matkahuollon sivuilla ei jotain linjoja näy niin mistä niitä voi hakea?


 Matkahuollon sivuilta _myöhemmin_  :Cool:

----------


## repesorsa

> Tulisko ne kaikki 5 Scalaa sitten Jämsästä? Ovat kaikki 2004-mallisia niin ikääntyvät sieltä.


Yksi Scala näkyi viikolla 1-linjalla, ja sivunumero oli 1, rekkari jäi epäselväksi  :Smile:   Ja Helsingin linjalle on tullut numerolle 52 Volvo 9700 rek. taisi olla BKN-652, en ole varma...

----------


## antsa

BXN-152 on tuo Porvoon 52 ja vm.-11. 1 on ERF-816 joka Touruselta tuli ja kävi Oulussa jonkin aikaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Yksi Scala näkyi viikolla 1-linjalla, ja sivunumero oli 1, rekkari jäi epäselväksi   Ja Helsingin linjalle on tullut numerolle 52 Volvo 9700 rek. taisi olla BKN-652, en ole varma...


Tulokkaita on nyt tälle kesälle jo 10kpl: 5kpl Volvo 9700, autot #52-56, rekkarit BXN-152...156 sekä Scaloja Oulusta jo mainitun lisäksi: ORI-164, ORI-167, UPY-123, XKG-738. Enkä tiedä onko tässäkään vielä kaikkea. Poistuneita autoja ovat Ivecojen lisäksi #63 ja #77. OmniLinkeistä en tiedä, mutta ilmeisesti niitäkään ei enää katukuvassa syksyllä näe.

----------


## antsa

Onko kaikki Ivecot lähteny ? Kaksi ainaki havaittu Jämsässä.

----------


## rane

> Jos Matkahuollon sivuilla ei jotain linjoja näy niin mistä niitä voi hakea?


Liikennöitsijän nimellä ainakin tuolta löytyy jotakin:
https://beta.vayla.fi/joukkoliikenne/katselu/

----------


## repesorsa

Eilen nähty #56 Volvo 9700S, mistä ovat nämä #52-56 Volvot tuotu?  Eipä ole Crosswayt enää näkynyt linjalla Porvoossa, tuliko Volvot tilalle?  Jämsä saa tilavia autoja, on reippaasti jalkatilaa  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Eilen nähty #56 Volvo 9700S, mistä ovat nämä #52-56 Volvot tuotu?


Tässä 52 aiemmassa elämässään: http://www.makuhr.se/bildgalleri/bus..._20140103.html

----------


## repesorsa

> Tässä 52 aiemmassa elämässään: http://www.makuhr.se/bildgalleri/bus..._20140103.html



Kaikki Volvot bongattu : :Cool:   Mutta ORI-scaloja ei ole näkynyt vielä.  Ja vähän of topic: Pukkilan liikenne ajaa tästä viikosta lähtien kaikki vuorot Aleksanterin siltaa S-marketin ohi Tolkkistentielle ja sieltä Mannerheiminväylälle: 
http://www.pukkilanliikenne.fi/aikat..._syksy2019.pdf

----------


## Andelin

> Pukkilan liikenne ajaa tästä viikosta lähtien kaikki vuorot Aleksanterin siltaa S-marketin ohi Tolkkistentielle ja sieltä Mannerheiminväylälle:


Ajaisivat samantien Saksalaan Hornhattulan kautta niin saisivat jonkun matkustajan lisää sieltä kun Porvoon Liikenteen vuorot ovat harvassa nykyään ja pysäkit kaukana.

----------


## repesorsa

> Tulokkaita on nyt tälle kesälle jo 10kpl: 5kpl Volvo 9700, autot #52-56, rekkarit BXN-152...156 sekä Scaloja Oulusta jo mainitun lisäksi: ORI-164, ORI-167, UPY-123, XKG-738. Enkä tiedä onko tässäkään vielä kaikkea. Poistuneita autoja ovat Ivecojen lisäksi #63 ja #77. OmniLinkeistä en tiedä, mutta ilmeisesti niitäkään ei enää katukuvassa syksyllä näe.



Yksi ORI liikkuu numerolla 29, mutta vielä niitä OmniLinkkejäkin liikkuu Porvoossa  :Cool:    Ja näyttää siltä että Forsblom on hankkinut kolmannen Volvo 8700:n. Tänään kolme samanlaista lähti melkein peräkkäin klo 12 jälkeen maaseutulinjoille...

----------


## repesorsa

> Yksi ORI liikkuu numerolla 29, mutta vielä niitä OmniLinkkejäkin liikkuu Porvoossa    Ja näyttää siltä että Forsblom on hankkinut kolmannen Volvo 8700:n. Tänään kolme samanlaista lähti melkein peräkkäin klo 12 jälkeen maaseutulinjoille...


JA se 29 näytti olevan ORI-164, ja toinen Scala kulkee nrolla 67.

----------


## repesorsa

> JA se 29 näytti olevan ORI-164, ja toinen Scala kulkee nrolla 67.


#24 on XKG-738 >Scala

----------


## repesorsa

> #24 on XKG-738 >Scala


ja #23 on sitten UPY-123

----------


## repesorsa

Ainakin yhdessä Oulusta tulleessa Scalassa (#23?) takaoven takana ikkunassa lukee Oulun joukkoliikenne  :Very Happy:  ei ole kaikki vanhat teipit revitty pois...

----------


## Andelin

> Ajaisivat samantien Saksalaan Hornhattulan kautta niin saisivat jonkun matkustajan lisää sieltä kun Porvoon Liikenteen vuorot ovat harvassa nykyään ja pysäkit kaukana.


 Ja näin näyttää nyt tapahtuneen.  :Cool:

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon Liikenne on syysaikataulussa siirtänyt linjat 1 ja 1A kulkemaan uuden Toukovuoren asuinalueen kautta välillä Keskusta-Sairaala. Sunnuntailiikenne Tolkkisiin hoidetaan edelleen 862-vuoroilla Helsingistä. Painetuista aikatauluista puuttuu koko Kilpilahden liikenne, mikä lähinnä taitaa olla painovirhe.

----------


## eemeli113

> Painetuista aikatauluista puuttuu koko Kilpilahden liikenne, mikä lähinnä taitaa olla painovirhe.


Samanlainen puute oli tämän kesän Satakunnan Liikenteen aikataulussa, josta oli Olkiluodon työläiskuljetukset hävinneet. Ilmeisesti työläiskuljetukset ovat nyt toistaiseksi vain työläisille.

----------


## repesorsa

Kymen charterline on alkanut ajaa Porvoo-Hinthaara-Pornainen vuoroja https://bussimatkatoimisto.fi/aikata...n-pihlajamaki/ Linjalla on näkynyt Volvo 8700, eilen sitä  tosin ajoi PS-bussien OmniExpress.
Porvoo-Pukkila-linjaa on ajanut Reissu-Ruoti Volvo 9700:lla ja Mannerkivi OmniExpressilla   :Wink:

----------


## repesorsa

Porvoon Liikenne lopettaa kKikpilahden vuorojen ajamisen huomenna, ja saadaan näköjään uutta väriä taas, kun Korsisaari 1.10. alkaa ajaa Kilpilahden vuorot.
https://www.kilpilahti.fi/wp-content...-240920_v3.pdf

----------


## bussifriikki

> Porvoon Liikenne lopettaa kKikpilahden vuorojen ajamisen huomenna, ja saadaan näköjään uutta väriä taas, kun Korsisaari 1.10. alkaa ajaa Kilpilahden vuorot.
> https://www.kilpilahti.fi/wp-content...-240920_v3.pdf


Miksi reitti Helsingistä lähtee Kiasman tilausajopysäkiltä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi reitti Helsingistä lähtee Kiasman tilausajopysäkiltä?


Oletettavasti tuo liikenne ajetaan tilausajoina, joten silloin Kiasma on luonteva lähtöpysäkki.

----------


## canis lupus

> Miksi reitti Helsingistä lähtee Kiasman tilausajopysäkiltä?


Koska kyseinen liikenne ei ole linjaliikennettä vaan tilausajo

----------


## Minä vain

Harmi, että työläislinjat Sköldvikiin muuttuu tilausajoiksi. Ne on selvä lisä seudun reuna-alueiden poikittaisliikenteeseen ja itsekin on tullut mentyä sellaisella moneen kertaan. Tuolloin öljynjalostamon työntekijät näytti kulkukorttia bussinkuljettajalle - liekö niin, että öljynjalostamo maksaa työntekijöiden matkat kokonaan.

----------


## canis lupus

> liekö niin, että öljynjalostamo maksaa työntekijöiden matkat kokonaan.


Nykyisessä liberaalioikeisto-Suomessa työntekijät saavat hankkia auton tai ottaa loparit. Ennen muinoin HKL kustansi kuljettajilleen varhain aamulla taksin hakemaan vaikka Klaukkalasta asti, vaan ei nykyään ole tätä käytäntöä enää missään kuljetusfirmassa, ja tuskin enää nykyisessä HKL:ssäkään. Oma auto välttämätön ja samalla hankaloitetaan autoilua vaikka tämä on suurimman osan kohdalla ainoa vaihtoehto koska julkiset eivät aamuyöllä kulje edes Leppävaarassa. Meillä ei sitäpaitsi ole edes ruuhkia ja tätä ongelmaa yritetään kitkeä aivan kun oltaisiin jossain Pekingissä

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Porvoon Liikenne lopettaa kKikpilahden vuorojen ajamisen huomenna


Linja 5 kulkee kuitenkin vielä Nesteentien ja Kilpilahdentien liikenneympyrään sekä muutama vuoro Svartbäckiin, joten kokonaan ei Porvoon Liikenteen liikenne lopu Kilpilahden suunnilta.

----------


## repesorsa

Uusimaa tänään: Linjaliikennevuorot päättyvät, kun Neste halusi kilpailuttaa työmatkaliikenteen. 

Matkustajakato vaivaa myös, Helsingin-liikenteessä poistetaan Porvoosta Helsinkiin kaksi aikaisinta aamun moottoritievuoroa, jotka ovat ajaneet jokseenkin tyhjinä. Toisaalta asiakastoivomusten perusteella lisätään kaksi aamuvuoroa Helsingistä Porvooseen.

Porvoon Liikenteen toimitusjohtaja DickWallenius sanoo, että jos hallitus päättää rajoittaa ravintoloiden ilta-aukioloja, yhtiö joutuu tarkastelemaan vuorotarjontaa uudelleen eli vähentämään PorvooHelsinki -välin ilta- ja yövuoroja.


https://www.uusimaa.fi/paikalliset/3122257 , maksullinen tai tilaajille ;(

----------


## Fargo

> Nykyisessä liberaalioikeisto-Suomessa työntekijät saavat hankkia auton tai ottaa loparit. Ennen muinoin HKL kustansi kuljettajilleen varhain aamulla taksin hakemaan vaikka Klaukkalasta asti, vaan ei nykyään ole tätä käytäntöä enää missään kuljetusfirmassa, ja tuskin enää nykyisessä HKL:ssäkään. Oma auto välttämätön ja samalla hankaloitetaan autoilua vaikka tämä on suurimman osan kohdalla ainoa vaihtoehto koska julkiset eivät aamuyöllä kulje edes Leppävaarassa. Meillä ei sitäpaitsi ole edes ruuhkia ja tätä ongelmaa yritetään kitkeä aivan kun oltaisiin jossain Pekingissä


Tavja Halosen pressaksi tulosta saakka olemme kylläkin eläneet vihervasemmistolaisessa utopiassa.

Taksit ajavat muuten erittäin paljon työmatkakuljetuksia aamuyöllä ja aikaisin aamusta.

Helsingissä alkaa olla jo aika hyvin ruuhkaa kun ituhippejä valtuusto puolillaan, liikennesuunnittelulla mikä tehdään polkupyöräilijöiden agendalla saadaan kyllä tulevaisuudessa aikaan komeat ruuhkat kun nelikaistaisista pääväylistä tehdään kaupunkibulevardeja.

----------


## Minä vain

> Uusimaa tänään: Linjaliikennevuorot päättyvät, kun Neste halusi kilpailuttaa työmatkaliikenteen. 
> 
> Matkustajakato vaivaa myös, Helsingin-liikenteessä poistetaan Porvoosta Helsinkiin kaksi aikaisinta aamun moottoritievuoroa, jotka ovat ajaneet jokseenkin tyhjinä. Toisaalta asiakastoivomusten perusteella lisätään kaksi aamuvuoroa Helsingistä Porvooseen.
> 
> Porvoon Liikenteen toimitusjohtaja DickWallenius sanoo, että jos hallitus päättää rajoittaa ravintoloiden ilta-aukioloja, yhtiö joutuu tarkastelemaan vuorotarjontaa uudelleen eli vähentämään PorvooHelsinki -välin ilta- ja yövuoroja.
> 
> 
> https://www.uusimaa.fi/paikalliset/3122257 , maksullinen tai tilaajille ;(


Lukeeko tuolla muuten, onko vuorot ilmaisia vai onko niille jokin oma lippunsa?

----------


## repesorsa

Oma lippu:  Näin ehdessä:
KILPILAHDEN alueen työmatkaliikenteestä vastaa Neste, mutta kuluihin osallistuu myös muita alueen yrityksiä. Urakoitsijat ja muut alueella työskentelevät palvelutoimittajat voivat käyttää työmatkaliikenteen linjoja maksua vastaan kuten tähänkin asti.
Nesteen mukaan matkustajamäärät pääkaupunkiseudulta Kilpilahteen ovat kasvaneet ja monelta muulta alueelta vähentyneet tasaisesti, ja työmatkaliikennettä uudistetaan vastaamaan paremmin käyttäjien tarpeita yhdistämällä, suoristamalla ja avaamalla uusia reittejä sekä lakkauttamalla vähäisessä käytössä olevia reittejä.
Nesteen mukaan uudistetut ajoreitit ja aikataulut on linkitetty paremmin julkisen liikenteen vuoroihin, liityntäpysäköintimahdollisuuksiin sekä useisiin liikenteen solmukohtiin.

Kilpilahden työmatkaliikenne toimii jatkossa sähköisillä matkalipuilla. Tätä varten matkustajan pitää ladata Korsisaari-appi sovelluskaupasta jo etukäteen.
Borealiksen henkilöstöryhmät ovat arvostelleet työmatkavuorojen karsimista muun muassa Uusimaassa julkaistussa kannanotossa.

Lisäksi: Muutos vaikuttaa Porvoon Liikenteen 5-linjan reittiin.
 Olemme hoitaneet liikennettä Kilpilahteen 60-luvulta asti, jolloin jalostamoa rakennettiin, Dick Wallenius kertoo.
Liikennöinnin päättyminen tarkoittaa, että Porvoon Liikenteellä ei ole mahdollisuutta tarjota työtä kaikille.
 Joudumme lomauttamaan, kun koronakin pahentaa tilannetta. Helpotusta tuo, että meillä on kuljettajia, jotka ovat siirtymässä eläkkeelle.

60-luvulla viitataan Linjavaunu Norrgårdiin  jota KA osti n. 30 v. sitten.

----------


## repesorsa

Porvoon Liikenteen 81 9700H ex-Koskilinjat, ja 82 Falcon kulkevat nykyään maaseutulinjalla 5.

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon Liikenteen paikallisaikatauluissa koko läntinen maaseutuliikenne on yhdistetty linjan 5 alle, myös Hinthaara-Alivekkosken-vuorot. Näillä on silloin myös ilmeisesti kaupunkitaksa, eikä Porvoon Liikenteen oma seututaksa. Kokonaisuudesta tulee kuitenkin sekava, joskin iltapäivän autokierrot näyttävät puoltavan, että runkolinja Kulloo-Porvoo-Kerkkoo edelleen pysyy saman numeron alla. Sama auto näyttää ajavan sen päästä päähän. Selkeämpää olisi kenties jos Porvoo-Hinthaara-Alivekkoski, joka lähinnä on koululaislinja olisi eri numerolla, vaikkapa linja 6.

----------


## repesorsa

Porvooseen on näköjään tullut ainakin 7 Kabuusipaikkuria Kuopiosta numeroitu välille 30-41, mutta eilen näin vielä Kuopion #80 liikkeellä Porvoossa, ei ole listalla. Millekö linjalle ne tulee, vai laitetaanko vanhat Scalat pakettiin?

https://bussikirjasto.fi/esb/yritysl...rvoon+Liikenne

----------


## repesorsa

Nyt niitä Kuopion Kabuseja on alkanut näkyä liikenteessä Porvoossa punaisin teippauksin  :Wink:  eikä Scaloja juurikaan enää näy...

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon Liikenne karsii Porvoon paikallisliikennettä kovalla kädellä kesäksi. Linjoista 1, 1A, 2 ja 5 vain linjaa 1 liikennöidään ja sitäkin supistetulla reitityksellä, josta mm. Ylä-Näsi ja Pihlajatien alue putoaa pois. Helsinki-liikennettä Porvoon Liikenne yhdistää paikallisliikenteeseen niin, että useampi vuoro jatkaa linjan 1 reittiä Kevätkummun kautta Porvoon sairaalalle asti.

Porvoon kaupunki on ilmoittanut aloittavansa paikallisliikenteen paikkaamista, ja aikoo pikaisesti hankkia korvaavaa liikennettä, alkuun lähinnä aikaisempien kesien palvelutasoa tavoitellen.

Porvoossa myös Kyläkyyti-kutsutaksi jää kesätauolle.

----------


## antsa

Onko tästä Porvoon tilanteesta jo tullut jotain virallista ratkaisua ?

----------


## repesorsa

Porvoon kaupungin tiedote asiasta:
https://www.porvoo.fi/uutiset/porvoo...uu-kesallakin/

Lyhyesti:

Linjat 2 ja 5 ajavat suurin piirtein samalla tavalla kuin viime kesänä.
Linja 1A muuttuu numeroksi 3 ja linja ajaa mennen tullen Pihlajatietä eikä Kevätkummun kautta, kuten aiemmin.
Linjan 1 reitti muuttuu hieman sekä sairaalan päädyssä että Näsissä. Linja kääntyy sairaalalla ja ajaa mennen tullen Kevätkummun ja Toukovuoren kautta, ei siis aja Pihlajatien kautta. Jatkossa linja 1 ei aja Gammelbackantien kautta Näsissä vaan ajaa Tolkkistentietä.
Aikataulut päivitetään Porvoon liikenteen sivuille. Samat liput kuin tähänkin asti toimivat ja lippuhinnat pysyvät ennallaan.

Porvoon Liikenteen aikataulut 6.6.-7.8.2022
https://www.koivistonauto.fi/wp-cont...liikennev2.pdf

----------


## kuukanko

Porvoo lähti nyt kilpailuttamaan osaa paikallisliikenteestänsä sopimuskaudelle 8.8.2022 - 4.6.2023. Vain osa paikallisliikenteestä on kilpailussa eli ilmeisesti osa jatkuu markkinaehtoisena.

Kilpailussa on kolme kohdetta:
linja 4 (Emäsalo / Mustijoki)linja 3 (Kuninkaanportti - Sairaala)linjat 5 ja 6 (Kulloon suunta)
Ansaintamallina on käyttöoikeussopimus. Lippujen maksimihinta perustuu kilometritaksaan.

Linjoilla 3 ja 4 on käytettävä matalalattiabusseja. Istumapaikkoja matkustajille tulee olla sellainen määrä, että matkustajamäärä ei säännöllisesti ylitä auton matkustajaistumapaikkojen määrää. Istumapaikkoja on kuitenkin oltava vähintään 14. Linjoilla 5 ja 6 käytetään korkealattiabusseja, joissa on tavaratila lastenvaunuja ym. varten.

Kaluston päästötason on oltava vähintään Euro5. Euro6-päästötasosta saa 20 pistettä. 16-paikkaisen ja sitä pienemmän kaluston maksimi-ikä on 7 vuotta, sitä isomman kaluston 15 vuotta.

Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 8.7.

----------


## repesorsa

Uusimaa: maksumuurin takana  :Sad: 
https://www.uusimaa.fi/paikalliset/4708643

6 Kabussia mennyt Ouluun, konsernitasolla eri yksiköistä on siirretty iso määrä autoja Ouluun mm. H:gistä.  Osalle irtisanotuista töitä, 14 irtisanottu, viidellä työvelvoite jatkuu.  Porvoon Liikenne jättää torstaina tarjouksen kaupunkiliikenteestä kaupungille.

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon Liikenteelle tullut myös uutta käytettyä paikkurikalustoa, tänään linjalla 3 vastateipattuna joku Volvo 8900-tyylinen peli, #1 XRC-920. Alunperin Norjan Nettbussin ja Vyn auto, välitetty Viron Buslandin kautta.

----------


## kuukanko

Näyttää olevan 2013-mallinen Euro 5. Alkujaan Vy/Nettbuss 26220 Norjasta, josta se on mennyt Viroon Buslandille myyntiin.

----------


## Resiina

Kilpailutus on ratkennut ja voittaja on ratkennut... Porvoon liikenne voittajana maaliin selvisi. Eli kyseessä on vuoden mittainen sopimus ja sopimuksen Arvo on noin 600 000.

----------


## Andelin

Porvoon Liikenne numeroi syysaikataulussaan 8.8 alkaen kaikki kaupunki- ja lähialueensa linjat 1  11 asti. Itse reitti- ja vuorotarjonnassaan ei kuitenkaan ratkaisevia muutoksia. Linja 1 ja 2 ovat edelleen markkinaehtoisia, muut joko Porvoon kaupungin ja/tai Ely-keskuksen hankintaa. Porvoon kaupungin alueella jatketaan myös enemmän Helsinki-Porvoo vuoroja Porvoon sairaalalle asti.

Yli kuntarajojen kulkevat mm. linja 9 Porvoo - Isnäs ja linja 10 Porvoo - Myrskylä.

----------


## repesorsa

Tänään näkyi linjalla 3 ex-PL Volvo 8700 Porvoon Liikenteen väreissä mutta perä vielä PL:n lilanvärinen, ja 1-linjalla liikkuu HelBin sininen Scala HelB-tunnuksin. Vaihtelua tämäkin...

----------


## Andelin

Tälläista hybridiä liikkeellä (vanhan talo ikkunan läpi kuvattu...)

----------


## repesorsa

Tänään linjalla 1 oli #4 korkealattia Volvo 8700 valkoinen peräväri. Linjalla 5 on pyörinyt #16, ex-PL 10 Volvo 9700S.  Lisäksi Tolkkistetiellä näin Valkoisen Volvo 9700S:n, ilman harmaata alaosaa.

----------


## Tuomas

Viimeisimmät Porvoon liikenteen tulokkaat, Helsingin bussiliikenteen Scaloja kaikki, ovat saaneet kylkinumerot:

HelB 820 -> BT 40
821 -> 41
908 -> 36
909 -> 37
910 -> 38
911 -> 39

----------


## Miska

> Viimeisimmät Porvoon liikenteen tulokkaat, Helsingin bussiliikenteen Scaloja kaikki, ovat saaneet kylkinumerot:
> 
> HelB 820 -> BT 40
> 821 -> 41
> 908 -> 36
> 909 -> 37
> 910 -> 38
> 911 -> 39


Tuleeko Porvooseen jotain liikennettä lisää vai miksi sinne tarvittiin noin monta "uutta" katuria?

----------


## Tuomas

> Tuleeko Porvooseen jotain liikennettä lisää vai miksi sinne tarvittiin noin monta "uutta" katuria?


Ainoa järkevältä kuulostava selitys on, että tulisivat Kabusien tilalle. Voin toki olla väärässäkin.

----------


## Eppu

> Ainoa järkevältä kuulostava selitys on, että tulisivat Kabusien tilalle. Voin toki olla väärässäkin.


Näemmä oikein meni. Oulun ketjusta voi lukea että kuullemma 5 robottikabusia tulossa sinne. Varmuudella koskilinjojen #53 on IJX-380. Liekö siis Porvoossa enää ainuttakaan kabusia?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Näemmä oikein meni. Oulun ketjusta voi lukea että kuullemma 5 robottikabusia tulossa sinne. Varmuudella koskilinjojen #53 on IJX-380. Liekö siis Porvoossa enää ainuttakaan kabusia?


Viime viikolla olin keskiviikosta-perjantaihin Porvoossa duunissa ja tuli pelkkiä Helbin värisiä Scaloja ja Porvoon Liikenteen väreissä olevia/oleva 8700 vastaan, eli en nähnyt ainuttakaan Kabussia ajossa.

----------

